# My new 2012 Bianchi Infinito



## bottecchia_eja

OK, here are some pictures of my new 2012 Bianchi Infinito, I will also include some of my "first driving" experiences with the Infinito:

The obligatory garage-door shot...










Here is a catalog picture of teh 2011 model, notice the subtle color scheme variation...










Cockpit shot (the steerer tube will be cut off after I have dialed in the right riding position)...










Bianchi-issued white handlebar tape and celeste brake hoods...










FSA Compact handlebars (and FSA stem)...










I replaced the standard Fizik saddle with a white Selle Italia SLR saddle (same as I use on my other bikes)...










Fork...










The Infinito name...










The head badge...










Riding impressions:

I have already put 80 miles on the bike since I picked it up from my LBS. I can say that the ride quality is very, very good. This is my first CF bike and I can honestly say that the ride is better than what I had expected. 

The Infinito accelerates as quickly as the Columbus SLX Bottecchia and over the long haul it is as comfortable as the titanium LItespeed. At 17.12 pounds (with Look pedals) the Infinito is a little lighter than the Litespeed and a LOT lighter than the Bottecchia. Climbing, teh extra light and extra stiff CF frame was a real big help. In descents the Infinito is very confidence-inspiring; it is more stable than the very stable Litespeed.

The Ultegra derailleurs shift almost as smooth as the Dura Ace 7700 derailleurs in the Litespeed; shifts, however, are faster with the Ultegra. I love the Campy gruppo in the Bottecchia, but new technology has many advantages. For example, the brakes in the Infinito (and the Litespeed) are far better than the brakes in the Bottecchia-I can bring the Infinito and the Litespeed to a complete, controlled stop in a far shorter distance than the Bottecchia.

One note about SRAM components (I don't wish to start a flame war with SRAM devotees, I am just reporting my own impressions). Both the DuraAce and the Ultegra front derailleurs have a feature that allows the rider to "trim" the adjustment for the derailleur travel. In other words, like with old friction shifters (in the pre-SIS era) I can move the derailleur a bit side to side to eliminate chain rub when cross-shifting. My friend recently bought a SRAM Force equipped Pinarello FP Quattro. There is no trim adjustment for the FD in a SRAM system, so my friend is usually left hunting for just the right gear. I don't have that problem with either the Litespeed or the Infinito (or the Bottecchia). My friend's bike has been back to the shop several times already for adjustment to the rear derailleur - seems like they just can't get it to shift right. I have spoken to one other SRAM owner and he reports the same problems keeping the derailleurs shifting properly. Again, please no flaming from SRAM owners, I am just reporting on my experiences and the experiences of friends.

Overall this is a great bike. I am having a blast riding it. the bike gets appreciative looks and comments from other riders and...above all...it is Celeste green. :thumbsup:

Thanks for reading!


----------



## BianchiTyler

Very nice looking bike! The cages look good and even the planet bikes super flash accents the colors on the bike. Your bike is going to be the topic of your future group rides.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

BianchiTyler said:


> Very nice looking bike! The cages look good and even the planet bikes super flash accents the colors on the bike. Your bike is going to be the topic of your future group rides.


Thanks!


----------



## Allez Rouge

Wrong shade of celeste on the garage doors.

Otherwise ... :thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Allez Rouge said:


> Wrong shade of celeste on the garage doors.
> 
> Otherwise ... :thumbsup:


I have tried to convince the Homeowners Association to let me paint the house celeste green. They say is not on the approved list of colors. Darn!

BTW, thanks.


----------



## a_avery007

One note about SRAM components (I don't wish to start a flame war with SRAM devotees, I am just reporting my own impressions). Both the DuraAce and the Ultegra front derailleurs have a feature that allows the rider to "trim" the adjustment for the derailleur travel. In other words, like with old friction shifters (in the pre-SIS era) I can move the derailleur a bit side to side to eliminate chain rub when cross-shifting. My friend recently bought a SRAM Force equipped Pinarello FP Quattro. There is no trim adjustment for the FD in a SRAM system, so my friend is usually left hunting for just the right gear. I don't have that problem with either the Litespeed or the Infinito (or the Bottecchia). My friend's bike has been back to the shop several times already for adjustment to the rear derailleur - seems like they just can't get it to shift right. I have spoken to one other SRAM owner and he reports the same problems keeping the derailleurs shifting properly. Again, please no flaming from SRAM owners, I am just reporting on my experiences and the experiences of friends.


most people only need the trim function for the big ring, your experiences may vary, but I never use it for the small ring, and SRAM has trim function for big ring...


----------



## RedShamrock

Question: Does the 2012 have the Celeste Tires? 

I am looking at one right now but they are white with the 2012 frame, so i was a little concerned.


----------



## BianchiTyler

RedShamrock said:


> Question: Does the 2012 have the Celeste Tires?
> 
> I am looking at one right now but they are white with the 2012 frame, so i was a little concerned.


I'm sure he added those pro3's with the celeste color.


----------



## prspect06

My '11 Infinito says "Hi"


----------



## bottecchia_eja

prspect06 said:


> My '11 Infinito says "Hi"


WOW...I like the badge set against the black headtube...very nice!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

RedShamrock said:


> Question: Does the 2012 have the Celeste Tires?
> 
> I am looking at one right now but they are white with the 2012 frame, so i was a little concerned.


BianchiTyler is right. I had them replace the stock tires with Michelin Pro3 in Celeste, they are made especially for Bianchi ny Michelin.

Nothing wrong with the stock Hutchinson tires, I just haapen to run Michelin Pro3 on my other bikes.


----------



## RedShamrock

bottecchia_eja said:


> BianchiTyler is right. I had them replace the stock tires with Michelin Pro3 in Celeste, they are made especially for Bianchi ny Michelin.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the stock Hutchinson tires, I just haapen to run Michelin Pro3 on my other bikes.


Thanks!


One more. Does the 2012 have an ultegra cassette?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

RedShamrock said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> One more. Does the 2012 have an ultegra cassette?


No, it has the 105 cassette (like the 2011).

On my DuraAce bike I use the Ultegra cassette and I like it veyr much. Maybe I should upgrade the 105 to Ultegra.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

That's very pretty!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kodi Crescent said:


> That's very pretty!


Grazie amico! :thumbsup:


----------



## LosGatosRider

Nice looking Infinito! Here's my 2011 at the top of Colorado's Cottonwood Pass three weeks ago. This is one of the passes to be featured in next week's USA Pro Cycling Challenge race. It was awesome. 12,100 ft elevation, 4000+ ft climb up from Buena Vista.

This was part of a four-day solo tour in CO I did at the end of July. Throughout the tour, the Infinito was mechanically flawless, comfortable on the big climbs, and incredibly stable in the corners in the fast descents. I was gaining on cars at 70+ km/hr...:yesnod: Topped out descending Cottonwood at 85 kph and the bike felt solid and responsive at all times. Same for Hoosier Pass. Same for Tennessee Pass. Same for Vail Pass!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

LosGatosRider said:


> Nice looking Infinito! Here's my 2011 at the top of Colorado's Cottonwood Pass three weeks ago. This is one of the passes to be featured in next week's USA Pro Cycling Challenge race. It was awesome. 12,100 ft elevation, 4000+ ft climb up from Buena Vista.
> 
> This was part of a four-day solo tour in CO I did at the end of July. Throughout the tour, the Infinito was mechanically flawless, comfortable on the big climbs, and incredibly stable in the corners in the fast descents. I was gaining on cars at 70+ km/hr...:yesnod: Topped out descending Cottonwood at 85 kph and the bike felt solid and responsive at all times. Same for Hoosier Pass. Same for Tennessee Pass. Same for Vail Pass!


Man you are one serious climber! I remember the first time I rode in Santa FE, NM. The elevation nearly did me in. On my first ride I thought I was having a heart attack in one of the climbs until one rider asked me how long I had been in SF before riding...when I told him I had just arrived he laughed and said I had "elevation sickness" and needed a couple of days to get my body used to the altitude! 

Your bike is beautiful in red. I almost got a red one because, as they say...red is faster! But I finally decided to go traditional. But the red scheme used by Bianchi looks great.

Is that a Garmin computer on your bike?

Again, great bike.


----------



## RideAddict

Beautiful bike bottecchia_eja. The celeste was definitely the right way to go. I wonder if I can get those celeste brake hoods for grey C2C. Might add a bit more of the official color! Happy Trails.


----------



## kbwh

Hudz have 'Eroica Celeste' hoods for most levers.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

RideAddict said:


> Beautiful bike bottecchia_eja. The celeste was definitely the right way to go. I wonder if I can get those celeste brake hoods for grey C2C. Might add a bit more of the official color! Happy Trails.


RA, thanks. The spirit of Santo Bianchi is happy.

You can find an assortment of colored brake hoods here:

Hüdz Enhancement Brake Hoods

Their Celeste hoods match the ones in my bike. 

Check them out :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gsorvino

bottecchia_eja said:


> WOW...I like the badge set against the black headtube...very nice!


HI, I also have a 2011 with Campy 11, the FD has 4 trim positions and I love it. I have DA 7800 on my Cervelo but I am now a Campy convert the ergonomic on the levers and hoods is fantastic.

Enjoy.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kbwh said:


> Hudz have 'Eroica Celeste' hoods for most levers.


Yep...here is the link:



Hüdz Enhancement Brake Hoods


----------



## LosGatosRider

Thanks. I'm actually a pretty mediocre climber; have to lose about 20 lbs if I'm ever gonna be good at it! I just keep grinding away on the big ones... 

I live in CA at abot 400 ft above sea level. I started the tour in Breckenridge, at elev. 9700. To get there, I flew from San Jose to Denver, rented a car, and ended the day 9000+ ft higher than where I had started. Had done this last year, too, so I knew what to expect. There's actually a drug that helps with altitude acclimatization and I asked my doc for a prescription, which I started taking 3 day beforehand. 

Day after I arrived, I did a 30-mile shakedown ride with some climbing to see how bad it was gonna be. Next day I started the tour. You gotta re-set your whole inner tuning since the panting and gasping starts at a much lower heart rate - about 25 beats/min lower in my case. To do an extended climb, you have to find the (much slower) pace at which you can sustain. I was in my granny gear (and I have a triple custom-fit on my Infinito) for anything above about 6%.

... And yeah, I love the way the Infinito looks in red...


----------



## Kodi Crescent

I would have loved it in blue, but they didn't have any more of them available. So I get the 2012 Celeste with all the white stuff replaced with black.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kodi Crescent said:


> I would have loved it in blue, but they didn't have any more of them available. So I get the 2012 Celeste with all the white stuff replaced with black.



The blue Infinito looks very nice...but Celeste is the color that makes Saint Bianchi smile.


----------



## SpicyMac

Wow.

An Infinito is definitely in my future. :thumbsup:


----------



## jmitro

love the bike.
I have an aluminum '11 Via Nirone 7. Been thinking about either upgrading all the components to drop the weight, or maybe just trading it in for a carbon Infinito.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

jmitro said:


> love the bike.
> I have an aluminum '11 Via Nirone 7. Been thinking about either upgrading all the components to drop the weight, or maybe just trading it in for a carbon Infinito.


Thanks man! Will upgrading the components lighten up the bike by a significant amount?

The carbon and aluminum frames have different ride qualities, it is not just a matter of lower weight. If you are happy with the way aluminum feels, then upgrading is the way to go. 

If, on the other hand, you want to ride a bike with a different feel, then gettign an carbon frame bike may just be in your future.

Good luck!


----------



## jmitro

I have a 2005 Giant TCR Advanced carbon bike, so I can tell the ride qualities are different. I'm just obsessing as usual. I don't really have any good reason to switch, except to spend more $$ just to try something different


----------



## davidalone

sigh. my infinito went into the shop today for some repairs and i;m already mssing her...

Nice bike by the way!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

davidalone said:


> sigh. my infinito went into the shop today for some repairs and i;m already mssing her...
> 
> Nice bike by the way!


Nothing serious, I hope 

Separation anxiety hurts...I've been out of town on business and have not been able to ride her.

Not sure who I will say hello to first when I get home....the wife, the dog or la bella Italiana. 

When do you get her back?


----------



## stickboybike

Beautiful looking! This is the first I've seen consumer photos of the new paint scheme. 

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## fuzzjumper

I have a two month old 2011 55cm black and white Infinito forsale if anyone is interested, less then 500 miles. Recent back injury is forcing sale.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

fuzzjumper said:


> I have a two month old 2011 55cm black and white Infinito forsale if anyone is interested, less then 500 miles. Recent back injury is forcing sale.


Man, I am sorry to read about your back injury. Hoping all will get sorted out.

You should have some interest on your bike. The Infinito has become a popular model and it is getting harder to find. With less than 500 miles on her, your Infinito is essentially new.

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja

stickboybike said:


> Beautiful looking! This is the first I've seen consumer photos of the new paint scheme.
> 
> Enjoy the ride!


Thanks!


----------



## Kodi Crescent

You're gonna love this one -- I got my new Infinito on Thursday. Beautiful bike! I start putting it together. My petty neighbor who I believe has been stalking me and eavesdropping on us calls the cops and has me served with a no trespassing order (I straddled the property line and kneeled in her weedy lawn while trying to fix my mulch bed.) (The day before she called the Police because I wrote to her estranged husband and asked him why she has surveillance on my house all the time, and if she has a mental condition. He forwarded it to her, and she blew up.) 

Friday, I get served for a no-contact order for stalking because I was taking pictures of a device that she hung in her window that looked like it had a camera or microphone on it, and it was right across from my bedroom wall). 

The entire Labor Day weekend has been beautiful, but I've had to spend it trying to find legal help to defend against this nutcase and end her shenanigans! Arrrrgggghhhh!

The Infinito has been sitting in the stand. I haven't even had a chance to adjust the derailleurs yet.  Damn crazy people!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kodi Crescent said:


> You're gonna love this one -- I got my new Infinito on Thursday. Beautiful bike! I start putting it together. My petty neighbor who I believe has been stalking me and eavesdropping on us calls the cops and has me served with a no trespassing order (I straddled the property line and kneeled in her weedy lawn while trying to fix my mulch bed.) (The day before she called the Police because I wrote to her estranged husband and asked him why she has surveillance on my house all the time, and if she has a mental condition. He forwarded it to her, and she blew up.)
> 
> Friday, I get served for a no-contact order for stalking because I was taking pictures of a device that she hung in her window that looked like it had a camera or microphone on it, and it was right across from my bedroom wall).
> 
> The entire Labor Day weekend has been beautiful, but I've had to spend it trying to find legal help to defend against this nutcase and end her shenanigans! Arrrrgggghhhh!
> 
> The Infinito has been sitting in the stand. I haven't even had a chance to adjust the derailleurs yet.  Damn crazy people!


Sorry to hear about your mis-adventures. You should have been having fun with your new Bianchi instead of dealing with a kook. 

You should take steps to protect yourself, perhaps a consultation with an attoreny who specializes in these kinds of disputes. Situations like this tend to get out of control and she has already called the cops on you, which shows a willingness on her part to escalate. (BTW, what's up with her ex-husband throwing you under the bus like that).

It is illegal to record your voice and eavesdrop on you. It is not illegal, however, to photograph something that is in plain view, such as the camera by her window. 

In any event, check with a lawyer just to be on the safe side.

Good luck.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

Thanks! I got one today, and hopefully I can bring this nightmare to an end. I hope to be riding that bike soon. I'll upload pictures soon!


----------



## Kodi Crescent

The pest has me dragged into court today, I brought my case, showing all the surveillance cameras pointed at my house and a log of all the odd coincidences between conversations I have with my wife and things I see her do. Put up or shut up. She doesn't show up.

Hopefully I can get my attorney's fees back in small claims court and get a lien on her house.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

And then enjoy my new bike, of course!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Here are a few goodies that I recently added to my new 2012 Bianchi Infinito…

TISO upgrade kit, including rear derailleur mounting bolt, cassette lock ring, jockey pulleys, derailleur cable bolt and crank dust cap.




























Miche Bianchi seat post collar. The Infinito comes with a generic seat post collar. The Miche collar is lighter, it has settings for carbon and alloy seat posts and it has the Bianchi name on it. 










DEDA Zero Nero carbon stem, DEDA Presa carbon handlebar and DEDA Super Zero carbon 





































The TISO and DEDA components are lighter than the standard components and have allowed me (together with the KMC chain) to save nearly a pound off the bike’s original weight


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kodi, stick it to the pyscho-*****. Then ask the local DA to investigate her. In most jurisdiction it is illegal to use electronic equipment to eavesdrop and record conversation that take plave in your home. that is a gross violation of your privacy. 

Then, as you wrote elsewhere, enjoy your new bike!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

I need an opinion/suggestion from you guys.

I am planning on getting Arundel Mandible water bottles. I am trying to decide whether to get the white one, the gloss black one, or one of each. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## qatarbhoy

Lovely, lovely Deda kit. And just seeing the glossy paint on that bike is making me drool.

I vote for the white cages. White = EuroPRO. Nude carbon = Chinarello. IMHO.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

qatarbhoy said:


> Lovely, lovely Deda kit. And just seeing the glossy paint on that bike is making me drool.
> 
> I vote for the white cages. White = EuroPRO. Nude carbon = Chinarello. IMHO.


Thanks, I think I am going to go with the white, that seems to be the general consensus. Will post pics after I get them.

The bike, especially the Celeste green, gets a lot of looks and a lot of compliments. The color combo works well and the paint job is really well done.

Good luck in your dealings with Nonstop Ciclismo. Let me know if you have any questions and let me know how it goes.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

I just decided on bottle cages for mine. I got the Elite Paron's. They are black with white and red accents. I thought about the Arundel ones, but I just didn't like how they looked.

I'll take the psycho to court for my court fees. She's going through a divorce, so I'm hoping she just moves away. I got to mow the lawn today without any blinds being cracked or any obvious signs that someone was watching me. It felt nice for a change!

I also got to take the maiden voyage on my new Infinito today! 25 miles that just flew by! It felt great! I'm going to make a few minor tweaks, install my bottle cages when I get them, and then hopefully, take her on a longer run next weekend. I'll upload pictures soon.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

Can we get a picture of the entire bike with all the new bling added?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kodi Crescent said:


> Can we get a picture of the entire bike with all the new bling added?


I'll take some pics tomorrow and then post them...

Glad you got to ride the Infinito. She rides nice, doesn't she? :thumbsup:


----------



## qatarbhoy

Deffo more pics needed.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

I just got the Elite Paron's in for my 53 Infinito. The Paron's only have one mounting position. I looked at the bottle clearance, and with a 25 ounce Camelbak bottle it doesn't fit.

So...I need to find a cage with multiple mounting positions, get a smaller bottle, and possibly go to a side loader.

So the Paron's on a 53 with large bottles won't work.

Does anyone have any recommendations!?!? Thanks!


----------



## Kodi Crescent

Please let us know how those Arundel Mandibles work on your 53 frame. I'm really at a loss as to what to get (mandible, side loader, or something else entirely).


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kodi Crescent said:


> I just got the Elite Paron's in for my 53 Infinito. The Paron's only have one mounting position. I looked at the bottle clearance, and with a 25 ounce Camelbak bottle it doesn't fit.
> 
> So...I need to find a cage with multiple mounting positions, get a smaller bottle, and possibly go to a side loader.
> 
> So the Paron's on a 53 with large bottles won't work.
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations!?!? Thanks!


Kodi, I just installed the Arundel Mandibles on my bike (53 cm frame like yours). The Mandibles have multiple mounting positions for high - low placing. 

They work just fine for me. 

I will post pictures this coming weekend.


----------



## qatarbhoy

What about those ones that just use magnets? They would seem ideal for a small frame.


----------



## kbwh

According to Cervelo, placing the seat tube water bottle as low as possible improves aerodynamics. No kidding.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

bottecchia_eja said:


> Kodi, I just installed the Arundel Mandibles on my bike (53 cm frame like yours). The Mandibles have multiple mounting positions for high - low placing.
> 
> They work just fine for me.
> 
> I will post pictures this coming weekend.


I look forward to seeing the pictures. What size bottle are you using? I normally use the Camelbak 21 oz.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kodi Crescent said:


> I look forward to seeing the pictures. What size bottle are you using? I normally use the Camelbak 21 oz.


I use the Camelbak Podium 21 oz and the Polar 20 oz bottles. 

I was at the bike shop today and i saw the Elite water bottle cages (like the one you have). Man those things are super light, even lighter than the Arundel Mandibles. But you are right, they have only one mounting position.

Pics are coming this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kodi Crescent

kbwh said:


> According to Cervelo, placing the seat tube water bottle as low as possible improves aerodynamics. No kidding.


It took an engineer to figure that out.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Here are some pics of the Arundel Mandible water bottle cages. The arms are very stout and hold the bottles tightly in place. I think that they would look on your bike. The Mandible have multiple attachment positions, which make it easier to install the cages low on the frame.

Here are pics:





































And here is a pic of my new Campy Record headset. It is the "tall version" which helps to elimate extra headset stackers.



















I am a hapy camper!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Here are new pics of my bella Italiana!


----------



## Kodi Crescent

Awesome! Looks great! Thank you so much for uploading those! I'll order some and get my ride more finalized. All I need is a computer after that, and I'm back to where my previous bike was.


----------



## kbwh

Very blingy. :thumbsup:
What is the stack of that stem? 45mm or 40?

There's only one thing you're missing now and that's a set of very nice wheels. I'm in the think tank myself, wondering if I shall leave carbon braking surfaces behind and get a set of FULCRUM Wheels - Products: Red Wind XLR Dark Label. They're tubeless compatible too...


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kbwh said:


> Very blingy. :thumbsup:
> What is the stack of that stem? 45mm or 40?
> 
> There's only one thing you're missing now and that's a set of very nice wheels. I'm in the think tank myself, wondering if I shall leave carbon braking surfaces behind and get a set of FULCRUM Wheels - Products: Red Wind XLR Dark Label. They're tubeless compatible too...


Thanks! 

I had them put the Campy Record "tall" headset to eliminate one or two spacers.

Not exactly sure of the total stack height, but from the top of the headtube to the bottom of the stem therere is approximately 23mm. From the top of the stem to the bottom of the top cap tehre is about 10mm.

I've been thinking about new wheels.

But there is one upgrade that I've been drooling since installng the Campy headset.


----------



## scott w

Great looking bike, nice clean look!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

OK, OK, I've been bitten by Campy fever.

But before I go pending the kids' tuition money I need to know whether there is any interest here in purchasing my "slightly used" Ultegra groupset.

What do you guys say?

thanks


----------



## Kodi Crescent

:wink::wink::winkon't do it! 

Well, it's your bike...do whatever you want. :wink:


----------



## kbwh

Super Record is hard to resist. I know all about it.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kodi Crescent said:


> :wink::wink::winkon't do it!
> 
> Well, it's your bike...do whatever you want. :wink:


The temptation is so great 

Kids don't need to go to college, they can always go to community college!


----------



## Kodi Crescent

I've never seen it at any of the local shops. Its all Shimano or Sram. Not sure if that is an advantage or disadvantage of living in the sticks.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kodi Crescent said:


> I've never seen it at any of the local shops. Its all Shimano or Sram. Not sure if that is an advantage or disadvantage of living in the sticks.


It all depends on what your spouse's view on discretionary expenditures is. 

So I did it, I pulled the trigger and ordered the Record gruppo from Nonstop. All the pieces should be in by next week. :thumbsup:

Now I just have to find a way to sneak it in my CC as a "medical expense" so my wife won't notice.


----------



## drhule23

Looks great. I have a '08 928 SL that rides great. I can only imagine that the '12 bikes ride evenbetter.


----------



## ManxShred

I have the infinito on my shortlist for my next bike. Could you give me an idea on the tire clearance? I would like to run 25 tires with the option of putting guards on for the winter.

Thanks


----------



## fire262

Love it! Nice bike.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

ManxShred said:


> I have the infinito on my shortlist for my next bike. Could you give me an idea on the tire clearance? I would like to run 25 tires with the option of putting guards on for the winter.
> 
> Thanks


I am off to a ride, I will measure when I return. 

It looks pretty tight though. How would you attach the mudguards, there are no points f attachment - other than the brake caliper mounting holes.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

ManxShred said:


> I have the infinito on my shortlist for my next bike. Could you give me an idea on the tire clearance? I would like to run 25 tires with the option of putting guards on for the winter.
> 
> Thanks


I have Continental Gatorskin 25's on mine. You have about 5.5 mm between the tire and the frame where the rear brake mounts. You may have a little bit more clearance in the front, but I wasn't able to get an accurate measurement to tell you exactly.


----------



## kbwh

I've had success with the Crud Roadracer 2 fenders on my Infinito. No eyelets needed. On my bike the limiting factor for tire size was a low riding (Campagnolo SR) front caliper. For some reason a 2009 Chorus front caliper gives more clearance, probably because the brake shoes build less. 25 mm tires are ok, but I cannot use the bit of fender supposed to go in front of the front brake.
PEZ Reviews: CRUD RoadRacer2 Fenders


----------



## ManxShred

Thanks.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

I got a chance to take my new ride out today. The weather had been nice all week, but of course when we get to the weekend the temperature dropped 20 degrees and it was windy. But I persevered...

The Infinito is really smooth! It was so enjoyable to ride!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Alright, I pulled the trigger on the fully Campy Record gruppo. I am so very glad that I did. The ride is soooooooooo much sweeter now. The cranks turn creamy smooth on the ceramic bearing, the shifts are crisp and precise, the drivetrain is very quiet, I have an extra speed to play around with and, as a bonus, the bike is now just a hair over 16 pounds (with pedals and bottle cages). Previously, it weighed in at 17.12 pounds. 

I have a tad over 300 miles on the new components and all I can is that, with the Campy Record gruppo, the Infinito is now una dolce bicicletta italiana – I love riding her!

BTW, I followed my LBS's recommendations and I had them omit the in-line barrel cable tension adjusters. He explained ot me that they are really unnecessary; you can adjust cable tension for the RD using the adjuster built into the RD itself and the FD does not really need adjustment once it is set right. As a result the installation looks a lot cleaner without those plastic adjusters. :thumbsup:

Here are a few pics:


----------



## Kodi Crescent

Cool! Thanks for the pics! Are those compact cranks, or the non-compact version?

Did you sell the Ultegra stuff yet?


----------



## qatarbhoy

Vair naice!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kodi Crescent said:


> Cool! Thanks for the pics! Are those compact cranks, or the non-compact version?
> 
> Did you sell the Ultegra stuff yet?


Thanks, the Campy components look good and, most importantly, work great.

Yes, I did sell the Ultegra gruppo.


----------



## stickboybike

Gorgeous! Nice build, like the Deda bits and Record headset. Enjoy her!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

stickboybike said:


> Gorgeous! Nice build, like the Deda bits and Record headset. Enjoy her!


Thanks man. I really like the Deda stem/handlebar and seatpost combo. Deda makes nice components and I saved a few precious" grams over the stock FSA components. :thumbsup:

I love riding her, but my riding over the next few weeks may have to be curtailed somewhat.

I broke rib #7 on the left side...and it was not even in a bike accident. :mad2:


----------



## Kodi Crescent

How did you break your rib? Kickboxing?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kodi Crescent said:


> How did you break your rib? Kickboxing?


I wish it was somethng exciting like that. 

Last Friday I left work early to get one last ride prior to doing the Orange County Gran Fondo.

Well after a short 25 miles ride I got home and jumped in the tub to relax. (I, of course, removed my riding gear first :blush2.

Anyhow, I was about to get out, and I was pushing off the sides with both hands. The left hand slipped on the tub's edge and I fell over my left side. 

The pain was immediate. :cryin:

Well, I rode Saturday and again on Sunday, but needless to say, climbing was hard. Every time I took a deep breath it hurt like heck.

So Monday my wife finally talked me into going to get x-rays (I am the "walk it off" type).

The x-rays confirmed it, rib#7 is cracked. :mad2:

The x-rays also show some residual damage to my left shoulder from a fall earlier this year on my mountain bike. But it is the rib that bugs me the most.

Oh well. No climbing for a while. Time to work on my sprinting. :thumbsup:


----------



## stickboybike

Oh man, sorry to hear that. Get well and enjoy the miles to come!


----------



## qatarbhoy

From cracked Infinito frames to cracked Infinito riders' frames...


----------



## bottecchia_eja

stickboybike said:


> Oh man, sorry to hear that. Get well and enjoy the miles to come!


Thanks...I made a deal with my doc. As long as I confine my riding for next few weeks to fairly flat routes, I can still ride - just can't overdo it. :cryin:


----------



## bottecchia_eja

qatarbhoy said:


> From cracked Infinito frames to cracked Infinito riders' frames...


C'est tres drole - tres drole. 

All things considered, I take the cracked rider frame over the cracked Infinito frame. :idea:

At least my carbon fibers are self-repairing. :thumbsup:


----------



## redondoaveb

bottecchia_eja said:


> OK, here are some pictures of my new 2012 Bianchi Infinito, I will also include some of my "first driving" experiences with the Infinito:
> 
> The obligatory garage-door shot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a catalog picture of teh 2011 model, notice the subtle color scheme variation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cockpit shot (the steerer tube will be cut off after I have dialed in the right riding position)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bianchi-issued white handlebar tape and celeste brake hoods...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FSA Compact handlebars (and FSA stem)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced the standard Fizik saddle with a white Selle Italia SLR saddle (same as I use on my other bikes)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fork...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infinito name...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The head badge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding impressions:
> 
> I have already put 80 miles on the bike since I picked it up from my LBS. I can say that the ride quality is very, very good. This is my first CF bike and I can honestly say that the ride is better than what I had expected.
> 
> The Infinito accelerates as quickly as the Columbus SLX Bottecchia and over the long haul it is as comfortable as the titanium LItespeed. At 17.12 pounds (with Look pedals) the Infinito is a little lighter than the Litespeed and a LOT lighter than the Bottecchia. Climbing, teh extra light and extra stiff CF frame was a real big help. In descents the Infinito is very confidence-inspiring; it is more stable than the very stable Litespeed.
> 
> The Ultegra derailleurs shift almost as smooth as the Dura Ace 7700 derailleurs in the Litespeed; shifts, however, are faster with the Ultegra. I love the Campy gruppo in the Bottecchia, but new technology has many advantages. For example, the brakes in the Infinito (and the Litespeed) are far better than the brakes in the Bottecchia-I can bring the Infinito and the Litespeed to a complete, controlled stop in a far shorter distance than the Bottecchia.
> 
> One note about SRAM components (I don't wish to start a flame war with SRAM devotees, I am just reporting my own impressions). Both the DuraAce and the Ultegra front derailleurs have a feature that allows the rider to "trim" the adjustment for the derailleur travel. In other words, like with old friction shifters (in the pre-SIS era) I can move the derailleur a bit side to side to eliminate chain rub when cross-shifting. My friend recently bought a SRAM Force equipped Pinarello FP Quattro. There is no trim adjustment for the FD in a SRAM system, so my friend is usually left hunting for just the right gear. I don't have that problem with either the Litespeed or the Infinito (or the Bottecchia). My friend's bike has been back to the shop several times already for adjustment to the rear derailleur - seems like they just can't get it to shift right. I have spoken to one other SRAM owner and he reports the same problems keeping the derailleurs shifting properly. Again, please no flaming from SRAM owners, I am just reporting on my experiences and the experiences of friends.
> 
> Overall this is a great bike. I am having a blast riding it. the bike gets appreciative looks and comments from other riders and...above all...it is Celeste green. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for reading!


FYI. Sram FD's do have a trim feature, even your friends Force.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

redondoaveb said:


> FYI. Sram FD's do have a trim feature, even your friends Force.


You are absolutely right. My friend just never quite got the hang of it. (His LBS also did not give him good advice.) 

After posting about SRAM, other people brought to my attention the fact that SRAM does have a trim adjustment for the FD. :thumbsup:


----------



## redondoaveb

bottecchia_eja said:


> You are absolutely right. My friend just never quite got the hang of it. (His LBS also did not give him good advice.)
> 
> After posting about SRAM, other people brought to my attention the fact that SRAM does have a trim adjustment for the FD. :thumbsup:


Oh yeah, by the way, beautiful bike!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

*New LOOK Keo Blade Ti pedals!*



redondoaveb said:


> Oh yeah, by the way, beautiful bike!


Thanks for the compliment, sometimes I walk by the bike and I just have to stop and stare! 

BTW, I recently bought a pair of KEO Blade Ti pedals. Oh my, they spin so smoothly. With the Record BB's ceramic bearings and the new LOOK pedals power transfer is extremely smooth and direct. I feel like I could (almost) beat those guys from the Tour.  

I will post pics of my bike with the KEO Blade pedals.

I have my not-so-old KEO2 Max pedals for sale. I also have an old pair of KEO Classic pedals for sale. For details, pictures and asking price send me a PM. 

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## davidalone

I recommend black bottle cages on the celeste bianchi infinito. I have tried white elite customs. they look fine, but switching them out for black elite customs. black makes it look edgier and more aggressive. white is a more tranquil, curvier, beautiful woman look. depends on what kind of look you're going for I guess.


----------



## qatarbhoy

davidalone said:


> white is a more tranquil, curvier, beautiful woman look. depends on what kind of look you're going for I guess.


Please post pix of the woman you mean so we can consider our options properly.
Kthxbai :thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja

davidalone said:


> I recommend black bottle cages on the celeste bianchi infinito. I have tried white elite customs. they look fine, but switching them out for black elite customs. black makes it look edgier and more aggressive. white is a more tranquil, curvier, beautiful woman look. depends on what kind of look you're going for I guess.


I am a curvy, beautiful woman. :blush2:

J/K.

I picked white because it complimented the other white parts, like the stem and the seatpost. Plus white is kinda stealth, I wanted a less agressive look to catch others by surprise as I rolled past them. 

In fact, I think I asked for opnions here, and most people went for the white Arundel cages.

At $65 a pop, I cant afford to replace them now.

So, it will be the curvy, beautiful woman for a while. :thumbsup:


----------



## qatarbhoy

I'd rather ride a curvy woman than an aggressive man.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

qatarbhoy said:


> I'd rather ride a curvy woman than an aggressive man.


So would I, hence the white water bottle cages. :thumbsup:

Actually weren't you one of the guys who voted for the white water bottle cages? :idea:


----------



## qatarbhoy

Probably. Of course, it's your bike. 

I'm getting Team Sky black'n'blue bottle cages to match my black'n'blue BMC. That doesn't sound too womanly TBH. Ahem.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

qatarbhoy said:


> Probably. Of course, it's your bike.
> 
> I'm getting Team Sky black'n'blue bottle cages to match my black'n'blue BMC. That doesn't sound too womanly TBH. Ahem.


Depeds....is it baby blue?


----------



## rm.newland

*Wow*

That bike is beautiful


----------



## qatarbhoy

Pretty much. Or Sky Blue... aka Azure? Cerulean?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

rm.newland said:


> That bike is beautiful


thank you


----------



## Motivated1

Very nice! Sweet upgrades!


----------



## namaSSte

so now that you've logged some more mileage, has your smile gotten even bigger?


----------



## donkikon

Infinito is a precious bike.


----------



## steve_bcn

Both of them looks very nice. Congrats their owners!


----------



## Topshoe

*My new 2012 bianchi Infinito*

Test rode the Infinito, the Wilier Gran Tourismo and the Colnago CLX 3.0. The Bianchi was far and away the best of that class. I love this bike!!!


----------



## cycocross

My Apex has trim, big and small, didn't when I got it, but then it barely shifted when I got it.


----------



## stickboybike

Nice!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> Test rode the Infinito, the Wilier Gran Tourismo and the Colnago CLX 3.0. The Bianchi was far and away the best of that class. I love this bike!!!


Topshoe, welcome to the club!

I have nearly 3,000 miles on my Infinito and I love it more each time I ride it.

The ride is great--the looks and compliments that I get are just icing on the cake.

BTW, I love your "retro" dinette set. It looks great. 

Again, welcome to the club, enjoy your bike and ride safely!


----------



## Topshoe

bottecchia_eja said:


> Topshoe, welcome to the club!
> 
> I have nearly 3,000 miles on my Infinito and I love it more each time I ride it.
> 
> The ride is great--the looks and compliments that I get are just icing on the cake.
> 
> BTW, I love your "retro" dinette set. It looks great.
> 
> Again, welcome to the club, enjoy your bike and ride safely!


Thanks. I've only put a couple of hundred miles on it so far (I picked it up on 23 December) and I'm relatively new to Road Biking, but I still can't get over how comfortable I am on this bike and how powerful it really is. I live in the Silicon Valley and have many challenging routes to choose from during most of the year. I expect to get quite a bit of use out of this bike. Only thing I'm thinking of doing is changing out the drive train for a Campy Chorus and maybe upgrading the wheels to a Zero.


----------



## Topshoe

bottecchia_eja said:


> Topshoe, welcome to the club!
> 
> I have nearly 3,000 miles on my Infinito and I love it more each time I ride it.
> 
> The ride is great--the looks and compliments that I get are just icing on the cake.
> 
> BTW, I love your "retro" dinette set. It looks great.
> 
> Again, welcome to the club, enjoy your bike and ride safely!


Yeah, our house was built in the 50's and we're slowy refurbishing back to it's original 50's "Atomic Rancher" look. the Celeste Green actually compliments the look quite well, I think.


----------



## stickboybike

NIce, if you go to the Zero, give the Road Tubeless a try.


----------



## southcyclist

This is a beautiful bike. Celeste is the only way to go! There is one at my LBS that just keeps tempting me.


----------



## kbwh

stickboybike said:


> NIce, if you go to the Zero, give the Road Tubeless a try.


Looking at what you get for the money I cannot see any reason to go further up the ladder than FULCRUM Wheels - Products: Racing 3 2-Way-Fit.
The Racing 3 is now as light as it's twin the Campagnolo Zonda, which is barely over 1500 g (clincher), which means that there is neglible weight benefits in the 1 and Zero.
It's steel spokes are more aero than the Al spokes in the 1 and Zero.
It's (laterally) stiffer than the 1 and Zero.


----------



## Topshoe

You're right about the 3 as opposed to the Zero/1. Been doing a bit of research the last few days. Definitely sounds like the way to go.


----------



## donkikon

Nice bike.


----------



## Topshoe

Thanks. Lots to choose from out there in this price category, but for me there is no question. The Bianchi is far and away the best combination of performance, style and value. Only change I made was swapping out the 105 cassette with an Ultegra 11/28.


----------



## jdt150

Hi,

I am new to this forum. Ordered an Infinito about a week ago, going to pick it up on Wednesday. When I was at the bike shop tonight the bike was in the work stand and i was looking at it, very nice. when activating the rear brake, i noticed a slapping noise where the cable goes though the top tube. shop owner is going to try putting a liner inside. has any other infinito owner heard this noise?

the bike is a 61cm, upgraded to wheels with dura ace hubs and mavic cpx33 rims with continental grand prix 4000s tires. also swapped out the bars foe winwood road scholar carbon bars. with frog stainless pedals the bike weighs 17.5 lbs so far. There was not any bar tape or bottle cages on yet. should still be under 18lbs.
John


----------



## kbwh

Welcome and congrats on a great purchase! Big bike, sturdy wheels. Smart.
There has been reports on rear brake cable slap on the Infinito. My guess is that it is size dependent. My 57 is quiet.
One way to make it quiet is to use 2-3 O-rings that fit the cable and push them in place from behind with a long enough piece of brake cable housing.

Pictures please!


----------



## davidalone

that is quite a normal thing to have with internal cable routing. try greasing the cables, or wiring it better ( I mean the external part). doesnt cause any real problms actually though.


----------



## jdt150

will post pictures when I get it home Wed.


----------



## Topshoe

First off, congrats, you'll love the bike. Sorry, though, I have not heard that sound. That being said there were a number of "sounds" emanating from the drive train that I didn't think were normal when I picked up the bike. Mentioned it to the shop owner after the test drive and he fixed all right there on the spot. Nothing major, just minor adjustments.


----------



## jdt150

thanks, if the noise is still there I will tell the shop owner about the O-ring idea, I like that. anxiously awaiting 5:00 tomorrow when I get to pick it up.

John


----------



## jdt150

Brought my new infinito home tonight. installed Garmin 500, but did not have time to install cadence sensor. will do that tomorrow. Have not ridden it yet, except on the trainer while they were fitting me. once I get a couple more posts to get to ten, I will post some pictures.


----------



## stickboybike

Ride it like you stole it!


----------



## jdt150

I will do that


----------



## bluethread

Topshoe, thanks for sharing your pics, I really enjoyed them! I'm new to the forums here; hopefully this isn't an impertinent question... I've been seriously considering getting one of these in a 55cm (I'm between 5'9" - 5'10", inseam about 32"), but it has been a real challenge finding a place that actually carries any Bianchi stock. I live in Davis, CA (close to Sacramento), but I'm in the Bay Area pretty often and was hoping you could suggest some places that might have infinitos in stock for a test ride. 

There's a place in Sac that had a 53cm of last year's model and that felt great. I just wanna try a 55cm for real before coughing up such a sum. This is quite a change coming from the steel frame I've been riding for the last 9 years!

Thanks!


----------



## Topshoe

Thanks for the note. I know Davis well and have family in school there. As for the Bianchi, I purchased mine in Redwood city at a shop called Veloro, which may be a bit far for you to come, but I believe it will be worth it. Gebhard, the owner, will order you a bike for you to test drive if he doesn't have your size in stock. The North American distibution center for Bianchi is in Hayward, so it generally only takes a day to get the bike. The area around the bike shop is great for test drives as Farm Hill Rd is right around the corner. It will give you a nice climb as welll as a descent that will challenge you and the frame. Perfect for a test drive. I can't say enough about the shop and its service. I have recommended it to two other riders I know and they have both purchased from there. I was in the shop on Friday and I believe they have a 54CM Infinito on the floor. They generally don't carry stock, they order to suit, but there are always five or six bikes on the floor at any given time. I test drove a Wilier Gran Tourismo and the Bianchi Infinito (59 CM). Both had to be ordered and custom fit. The Bianchi was ready in a day and the Wilier took a couple of weeks. Gephard will insist you do a fitting (no charge) as he is a stickler for proper fit. It takes about an hour to do the fitting, so if you have the time, I highly recommend this shop.

Veloro Cycles
910 Main St
Redwood City, CA
650-241-1060


----------



## bluethread

Thanks so much for the info and quick reply, Topshoe! I'll be down in SF this weekend, so there's a chance I'll be able to stop by and have a ride.


----------



## Sixjours

They are nery nice


----------



## Topshoe

I noticed the Veloro water bottles on your bike. I purchased my 2012 infinito from Gebhard as well. Referred two of my friends there too. I love the shop. I live in willow glen so it's a bit of a hike to go there for service, but I definitely try to find the time.


----------



## a_avery007

*SRAM has trim*

One note about SRAM components (I don't wish to start a flame war with SRAM devotees, I am just reporting my own impressions). Both the DuraAce and the Ultegra front derailleurs have a feature that allows the rider to "trim" the adjustment for the derailleur travel. In other words, like with old friction shifters (in the pre-SIS era) I can move the derailleur a bit side to side to eliminate chain rub when cross-shifting. My friend recently bought a SRAM Force equipped Pinarello FP Quattro. There is no trim adjustment for the FD in a SRAM system, so my friend is usually left hunting for just the right gear. 

in the Big ring in the front, one does not need trim in smaller front ring, or one is just in the wrong gear


----------



## bluethread

Stopped by Veloro this past weekend for a test ride on an Infinito. Gebhard took the time to properly dial me in on the bike and asked a number of background questions that might impact my riding style (back injuries, flexibility, etc.). It was a great experience and he was very patient in answering questions and explaining opinions. By the end of the day I pulled the trigger on a Celeste Infinito Ultegra with Dura-Ace wheels  Hopefully the distro center will have them in stock and I'll be able to pick it up by next weekend! woo-hoo!
I'll post some pics when I can, but I'll have to post a few more messages before they let me (this is only my third message). Thanks again for the referral--Gebhard was curious who it was that pointed me in his direction, but all I could tell him was 'Topshoe'. I'll pass along your name if you like.


----------



## kbwh

Sounds like a proper bike shop, Veloro. Congratulations, bluethread, especially on your choice of color! :thumbsup:


----------



## Topshoe

That's awesome. You will LOVE this bike. Nice call on the Dura Ace wheels. I'll be upgrading to Fulcum Racing 1's later this Spring. Tell Gebhard it was "Mark from San Jose/Willow Glen"


----------



## kbwh

Once again I feel the irresistable urge to question the benefits of the Racing 1 (and Zero...) compared to the Racing 3.
The Racing 3 may be some 50 g heavier than the 1, but it is stiffer and more aero due to it's steel spokes.
If I were you Topshoe, I'd either go for the Racing 3, have something custom built on HED Belgium rims, or go high profile/aero with the Fulcrum Red wind XLR 50 (standard steel bearings).


----------



## Topshoe

I agree. I will more than likely go to the 3's and use the savings over the 1's to put towards a Record group rather than the Chorus. Nothing really wrong with the Ultegra set up now, I just prefer the Campy gear activation.


----------



## thxboy

Beautiful bike! My Infinto is on its way this week. I cant wait to ride. If youre trying to sell your Elite white / celeste cages let me know.


----------



## panzercom2002

Awesome bike. Thanks for sharing.

Someday...


----------



## Billy Boy

The badge against the carbon rocks. My 928 looks just like this !!!!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

*2012 Bianchi Infinito update & news about my Bottecchia*

It has been nearly eight months since I bought my 2012 Infinito. Since that time I have upgraded most components, including a new set of handbuilt Ambrosio Excellence wheels with Campy Record hubs, I upgraded from Ultegra to all-Campy Record and I changed the stem, handlebar, seatpost and seat. (Most of the upgrades, except for the wheels, have been "chronicled" here.)

After nearly eight months of riding I must say that I am more and more in love with the Bianchi. It is a comfortable, fast and smooth rider. The same is true for the Campy Record 11 speed gruppo. The shifts are crisp and precise. Whereas the Ultegra was vague and needed "adjustments" to get the shift just right, the Campy Record has been a top-notch performer since day one. Going into Campy I was worried that it might be too finicky and need constant adjustments to keep it in top shape. 

But since I changed over to Campy last year, I've had to take it back to the shop only once and that was just to take up a little bit of the cable slack normally associated with a newly installed gruppo. Since that time, however, the gruppo has worked flawlessly in sprints, going up and down hills, against the winds, etc. 

The Ambrosio Excellence wheels with the Campy Record hub roll great. They are not the lightest wheels in the world, but they are plenty stiff for my body weight and are absolutely bombproof! Plus they look good (I think  )

Now for the other news. I just upgraded my 1989 Bottecchia from its original Campy components to the new Campy Athena 11 speed gruppo. Last evening I rode it for the first time (in the rain even!) and I am sooooo impressed with the gruppo's preformance.

I had hesitated to do the conversion because I did not want to alter the bike's original look. But after seeing how well the new components match toe bike's "old school" style and feeling the tremendous improvement on ride quality, I am only sorry that I did not do the conversion earlier. 

Here are some pics of both bikes. The quality of the pictures is not great because I had to take the pictures indoor using my crappy, built-in flash. It has been raining where I live (a rarity in Southern California), so I just took some quickie photos of the bikes to share with you guys. I will take more, and better, pictures when the sun finally comes out.

Thanks for looking


----------



## Topshoe

The bike looks fantastic. I am getting the Chorus gruppo and Fulcrum 3's (along with new Michelin pro race 4) installed this week. Trying to decide if I should stay with white tape and Celeste hoods or the opposite. I really like the look on yours. Hopefully I can sell the 2012 Ultegra group along with the Fulcrum 5's to off set a bit of the cost.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> The bike looks fantastic. I am getting the Chorus gruppo and Fulcrum 3's (along with new Michelin pro race 4) installed this week. Trying to decide if I should stay with white tape and Celeste hoods or the opposite. I really like the look on yours. Hopefully I can sell the 2012 Ultegra group along with the Fulcrum 5's to off set a bit of the cost.


Top, thanks for the compliment...I love my B&B (Bottecchia & Bianchi) bikes.

You will LOVE the Chorus. My friend put Chorus on his Pinarello (he had SRAM Force) and he cant stop smiling since he made the change.

I was able to sell my Ultegra group. I think I got around $500 for it, but I did not have it for very long so it was almost new.

When I got the Ambrosios, I kept the Fulcrums because I was already planning the switch ot Athena 11sp for my Bottecchia and I figured I could use the old Fulcrums.

I advertised my Ultegra here and it sold fairly quickly, so you can try that.

Please post pics of your Bianchi after you make the switch. :thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh

This thread makes a good case for buying frame and components instead of complete bikes.


----------



## mlieu

wow! That bike so so stinking sexy!


----------



## Topshoe

Bummer. My new gruppo and wheels won't be in until next Tuesday. Weather permitting, at least I'll get a couple more rides in. Already sold the Ultegra bits before they've been taken off.

Can't wait for Tuesday.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kbwh said:


> This thread makes a good case for buying frame and components instead of complete bikes.


You are partially right. I think, however, there are some good reasons to buy complete bikes.

1. Some people cannot afford to buy their dream bike, so they buy the best bike they can afford and then upgrade as they get more money;

2. Sometimes people buy a bike equipped a certain way only to find out that the equipment that came with the bike does not suit them; and

3. Finally, some people can't resist upgrade fever.

In my case reason #1 was not really an issue. But when I bought my Ultegra equipped Infinito I thought that I could live with the Ultegra gruppo. But after only a month I decided that Shimano was not my gruppo of choice. So I opted for the Campy Record and I couldn't be happier. 

The rest of the upgrades are simply due to reason #3, I can't resist tinkering with my bikes.


----------



## kbwh

Mmm, yeah.
On 1) there arent really many shops that steer a newbee in the direction of a semi-custom build. One reason is that the local labour cost is higher than in Taiwan, normally.
2) Yeah, the first bike seldomly stays long before being sold or contact points changed.
3) You telling me? 

Your new wheels look like a million. I get the urge for something similar, but for _tubolari_. Gravel galore!


----------



## Topshoe

After much tossing and turning, I finally went ahead and got the Campy Chorus with Fulcrum Racing 3's. Bike with pedals weighed 16.47 lbs with pedals(Shimano 6700pd) at time of pick up this afternoon. Feeling pretty good right now and can't wait to ride tomorrow.


----------



## Topshoe

*some pics*

some quick pics


----------



## mackgoo

Good job. How do you get go'n in the top ring?


----------



## Topshoe

Carefully and generally with at least two step offs


----------



## bottecchia_eja

TOP, your bike looks great, I really like it....wait, it looks a lot like mine. No wonder I like it. 

I put Record on mine, but I should have put Chorus and used the money for something else. Oh well.

Let me know how you like those wheels. I went with Ambrosio Excellence on Record hubs, but I think yours are probably lighter than mine.

It is a beautiful bike...ride theheck out of it!


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Beautiful bike. I always love seeing Infinitos!


----------



## D0rk

Love the Infinito, and therefore I love this thread. The celeste and curves on the frame are just right.


----------



## Topshoe

Did a relatively short "fam" ride today. 23 miles 1200 ft of climbing. Doesn't need to be said but the campy shifting is just flawless. I know there are many threads out there comparing group sets and the relative merits of switching, but I have to say this was a no brainier. Absolutely nothing wrong with Ultegra. In fact, it's pretty much the standard these days and just about indestructible. For me, though, the Italian bike needed an Italian group, period. Kind of an emotional purchase but after the first ride, I can say without hesitation, the shifting on this Chorus group is a thing of beauty.

As to the wheels, I don't know where to start. For a relatively modest increase in price over the Fulcrom 5's the 3's are light years ahead. I was blown away at how light they are. I really didn't expect much, but since I was changing to a Campy group, I felt it would be a good time to upgrade the wheels a bit as well. 

Gebhard, who runs my LBS insisted that if I were to spend the money to go from Chorus to Record, I would be much better off instead putting the money into the 3's vs. the 5's. Took his advice and he was absolutely correct. Very satisfied with the entirety of the purchase.


----------



## Topshoe

A little longer ride today after a pretty fierce storm blew through the Bay Area yesterday (35 miles 2200 feet of climbing). Lots of debirs, but the bike handled well and didn't shudder much in the gusts.


----------



## Topshoe

*more pics*

View attachment 254164


View attachment 254165


----------



## T K

Where is the Mountain Winery?


----------



## Topshoe

Saratoga, ca


----------



## [email protected]

*I Blame all of you*

For my new obsession. 

Just pulled the trigger on a new Infinito in the Celeste color. I was going to go the way of Shimano but after reading the many posts and testing both Shimano and the Athena, I decided to go with Campagnolo even though all my experience has been with Shimano. After rereading the posts I also decided to go full Chorus as opposed the the Athena package and immediately emailed my LBS for the changes (and the cost difference) I peg the diff. around 300 or so dollars which seems nominal for the step up.... 

Any other suggestions for a soon to be first time Bianchi Owner?


----------



## kbwh

Congratulations!

I dunno what wheels that are intended, but if the package includes the customary Fulgrum Racing 7, an upgrade to Racing 3 or it's sister the Campagnolo Zonda will be significant indeed. Proper tires and tubes too. Those lowly standard tires are ok for training, but if every ride is your best ride you should get some racing level tires.


----------



## [email protected]

kbwh said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I dunno what wheels that are intended, but if the package includes the customary Fulgrum Racing 7, an upgrade to Racing 3 or it's sister the Campagnolo Zonda will be significant indeed. Proper tires and tubes too. Those lowly standard tires are ok for training, but if every ride is your best ride you should get some racing level tires.



Fulcrum 5's but have been trying to decide if I should go one step up?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

*My two Italian beauties*

It was a short nine months ago that I bnought my 2012 Bianchi Infinito. Since that time I have changed just about every component on the bike. As originally equipped, with the Ultegra gruppo, my Infinito was a very fine ride. But a part of what makes cycling fun (and keeps the LBS's in business) is the never-ending search for new (and one hopes better) combination of components. To that end I have changed the following components:

1.Replaced the Ultegra gruppo with Campy Record;
2. Replaced the FSA headset with a Record headset;
3. Replaced the FSA stem, handlebar and seatpost with Deda Zero Nero stem, Deda Presa handlebar and Deda SuperZero seatpost;
4. Replaced the Fulcrum 5 wheels with Ambrosio Excellence wheels and Record hubs with ceramic bearings and Sapim spokes;
5. Replaced the Fizik saddle with a Selle Italia saddle;
6. Installed Arundel Mandible bottle cages; and
7. TISO full ball bearing pulley wheels.

I am running a compact crank (50/34) with a 11-25 11 speed cluster.

Is the bike THAT much better than it was as originally equipped? Probably not all THAT much better. One thing for sure though, the Infinito is now lighter than it was before (it now weighs a shade under 16 pounds) and it feels like it is more "fun" to ride. The Ambrosio wheels are stiffer and lighter than the Fulcrum 5 wheels; the Record hubs, with the ceramic bearings, roll a lot easier than the original equipment wheels.

I also recently upgraded my 1989 Bottecchia by changing the original drivetrain to Campy Athena 11 speed. Because I couldn't use the old hub/wheel combo, I had my LBS build me a set of wheels using Ambrosio Excellence wheels (same as the Bianchi) with the red anodized finish and Record hubs (also with ceramic bearings). I also replaced the original Campy Athena pulley wheels with TISO pulley wheels with ceramic bearings. To complete the upgrade I had my LBS install ceramic bearings in the Athena BB.

I am running a standard crank on the Bottecchia (53/39) with a 12-27 rear cluster.

I have Look Carbon Blade pedals on both bikes

The ceramic bearings do make a noticeable difference on the ride quality for both bikes.

The Bottecchia is now so much fun to ride that I find myself riding it 70% of the time.

Here are some pics of both bikes.


----------



## D0rk

As much as I like the Infinito...that Bottecchia looks amazing.


----------



## chill716

Great looking bikes


----------



## bottecchia_eja

D0rk said:


> As much as I like the Infinito...that Bottecchia looks amazing.


Thanks. I get more appreciative comments about the Bottecchia than I do about the Infinito. 

With the upgraded powertrain and wheels I ride the Bottecchia more than I ride the Bianchi.

I really thought long and hard about doing the upgrade, I didn't want to change anything on the Bott. Now I am glad I did. The ride quality is fantastic and having the extra gears really helps an old guy like me. :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

kbwh said:


> This thread makes a good case for buying frame and components instead of complete bikes.


Not 100% sure on that as the Kit as it comes with Ultegra is a killer deal. You could not buy all those components separately at that price. The Athena set is a different story...


----------



## kbwh

Maybe that depends on the country you live in?
Anyway my racing bikes always have been built up either by a shop or myself. Call me old fashioned.
(The handlebar tape on the Bottecchia is the icing on the cake. Lovely.)


----------



## bottecchia_eja

[email protected] said:


> Not 100% sure on that as the Kit as it comes with Ultegra is a killer deal. You could not buy all those components separately at that price. The Athena set is a different story...


That is exactly why I originally went with the Ultegra kit. I just did not have the scratch to buy frame and components separately. :cryin:

When I was finally ready to upgrade (i.e., had the money) I was fortunate enough to get good deals on the new parts and even more fortunate to be able to sell my old components for a decent and fair price.

So it worked out all around.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

chill716 said:


> Great looking bikes


Mille grazie!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kbwh said:


> Maybe that depends on the country you live in?
> Anyway my racing bikes always have been built up either by a shop or myself. Call me old fashioned.
> (The handlebar tape on the Bottecchia is the icing on the cake. Lovely.)


KB, you are the man, the rest of us are mere mortals.... 

I do see your point of view. In the long run it would have been cheaper for me to buy the Infinito frame and components separately. But I am impatient...and I just wanted to get into the Infinito and upgrade it later.

I do love that handlebar tape. I bought from eBay. I bought all the stock the guy had to sell. This way I will have tape for the next few years.

BTW, did you notice the Infintos and Sempres at Paris-Roubaix? 

How is your racing coming along?

Take care.


----------



## kbwh

I didn't see any Sempres at Roubaix (Colombia-Coldeportes were not invited), but I saw several Impulsos! Apparently the Infinito won't take a 27mm FMB or Dugast, but the Impulso will. It's also slightly longer wheelbase/slacker head tube than the Infinito for even more stability. 
I also saw a poor Oltre, but that was a spare bike put to use.

Haven't started racing yet. Am arranging our club series opener tomorrow (27 km TT with a nice elevation gain), and will not turn my pedals in anger before May 6th. Did originally intend to do tomorrow's race, but my race group got the (un)lucky draw.

BTW I've changed from 3T Arx/Ergonova to Deda (Zero 100) bars and stem. Love that RHM shape!

Stay safe.


----------



## kylemalco

Got my infinito Athena yesterday will post pics soon standard apart from ksyrium sr wheels haven't done more than few miles yet, can anyone recommend a protective cover for chain stay


----------



## kbwh

Lizard skins


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kbwh said:


> Lizard skins


What he said!


----------



## T K

How are white lizard skins for getting dirty and clean up? I want to put white on my celeste beauty but white can be a lot of up keep.


----------



## kbwh

I dunno about the lizard skins tape. Am being told that for an easy clean handlebar tape fizik is good.


----------



## kjs862

Really nice bike, I love the celeste!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kjs862 said:


> Really nice bike, I love the celeste!



Celeste is the way to go with a Bianchi...others please feel free to disagree.


----------



## kbwh

Must be a bad feeling of freedom.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kbwh said:


> Must be a bad feeling of freedom.


LOL...

BTW, last Sunday (April 29) I rode 100 miles in the American Diabetes Association Tour de Cure, or TdC as we like to call it. :thumbsup:

I finsihed in 5:30 (not counting ALL the traffic lights and stops in the last 40 miles or so).

I took my Infinito and I felt really good at the end. The bike is very very comfy.

Yesterday (Cinco de Mayo) I rode 70 miles in a local ride (Cruisin' the Conejo). I took the Bottecchia for that one. There were some hills (nothing major) and I am always so happy to feel a steel steed under me when climbing. Incidentally, I rode my very first century, also in the Cruisin' the Conejo ride) with my then-brand new Bottecchia. So this was a homecoming of sort.

Then, to celebrate the ride, and Cinco de Mayo, went out to dance. I danced and drank until closing time (I had a ride home). 

I must say that I am rather pleased with myself--a 56 yo man riding long, hilly rides during the day and then partying like it was 1999 afterwards! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:

I think I found my fountain of youth.


----------



## gibalon

*Bianchi Infinito Di2*

Hi, I just purchased a 53 Infinito w/Ultegra Di2. Since you already own a 53, I was wondering how tall are you?. The thing is that I was in between the 53 and 55 and decided for the 53. Thanks in advance for your feedback. 




bottecchia_eja said:


> LOL...
> 
> BTW, last Sunday (April 29) I rode 100 miles in the American Diabetes Association Tour de Cure, or TdC as we like to call it. :thumbsup:
> 
> I finsihed in 5:30 (not counting ALL the traffic lights and stops in the last 40 miles or so).
> 
> I took my Infinito and I felt really good at the end. The bike is very very comfy.
> 
> Yesterday (Cinco de Mayo) I rode 70 miles in a local ride (Cruisin' the Conejo). I took the Bottecchia for that one. There were some hills (nothing major) and I am always so happy to feel a steel steed under me when climbing. Incidentally, I rode my very first century, also in the Cruisin' the Conejo ride) with my then-brand new Bottecchia. So this was a homecoming of sort.
> 
> Then, to celebrate the ride, and Cinco de Mayo, went out to dance. I danced and drank until closing time (I had a ride home).
> 
> I must say that I am rather pleased with myself--a 56 yo man riding long, hilly rides during the day and then partying like it was 1999 afterwards! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I think I found my fountain of youth.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

gibalon said:


> Hi, I just purchased a 53 Infinito w/Ultegra Di2. Since you already own a 53, I was wondering how tall are you?. The thing is that I was in between the 53 and 55 and decided for the 53. Thanks in advance for your feedback.


On a good day I am 5'7". The 55 would have been a tad too big for me.

How is the Di shifting? Is it as good as all the reports say it is?

Let us know .


----------



## Topshoe

*500 miles later*

After roughly 500 miles on the new drivetrain and wheels, I can give a whole hearted recommendation for the Chorus grupo and Fulcrum 3 wheels. The bike is more in control on descents and lighter in the climbs. I love how this bike accelerates and handles. Did a 100k through Sonoma last weekend and felt like I could have done another 100,


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> After roughly 500 miles on the new drivetrain and wheels, I can give a whole hearted recommendation for the Chorus grupo and Fulcrum 3 wheels. The bike is more in control on descents and lighter in the climbs. I love how this bike accelerates and handles. Did a 100k through Sonoma last weekend and felt like I could have done another 100,


Top, that is great news. A few months ago I went to Campy Record 11 speed (I got a killer deal, otherwise I would have gone with Chorus) and I bought a new wheelset (Ambrosio Excellence).

I know that Shimano has its supporters and Ultegra is a very group. But for me (and obviously for you as well) upgrading to Campy makes an already great bike even better.

Glad you are enjoying your ride!

Be safe :thumbsup:


----------



## gibalon

*Infinito w/ Ultegra Di2*

I haven't ride my bike yet but had the chance to test ride another bike with Di2 and shifting was incredible, a different sensation. 

Thanks for your input, I am almost 5'7", therefore expect it to fit OK. 

QUOTE=bottecchia_eja;3915718]On a good day I am 5'7". The 55 would have been a tad too big for me.

How is the Di shifting? Is it as good as all the reports say it is?

Let us know . [/QUOTE]


----------



## Topshoe

*more pics*

Sorry I couldn't take myself out of the pics. These are from the Wine Country Century two weeks ago.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> Sorry I couldn't take myself out of the pics. These are from the Wine Country Century two weeks ago.


Nicely done! Now, stop smiling


----------



## rpdugan

Hi,

First timer here.

I am moving up from an Imola to the Infinito Ultegra. Celeste of course!

I am a recreational rider...typically 4-5 times a week..maybe 100 miles a week on average... usually a 16-18 mph guy...

I don't race, but occasionally my buddies want to challenge each other on our rides...

Anyway, want to know some thoughts on my new bike...putting it together this week:

I need pedals...several have sugegsted the Ultegra 6700's...I have been using Keo sprints...but a wider pedal might be good for me. Is the carbon pedal version necessary for my needs?

Thinking of upgrading the wheels to the Kyserium Elites from the Racing 5's. Good decision?

Need some tire suggestions...I was using the Contential 4 seasons on the Imola

Odd that the bike does not come with the Ultegra cassette. Does that matter??? Should I switch that to the Ultegra cassette?

Not a fan of white bar tape..gets dirty..would black tape with the celeste hoods look good? I assume the stock handlebar is black??? I also think maybe the celeste tape would get dirty...no? 

Would love any suggestions....


----------



## kbwh

The Ksyrium elite is not a very different wheel from the r5, but consider the r3 too.
I use celeste tape with black seat and hoods. I'm not afraid to change tape every now and then.
It's more important that your gearing is right than where it sits in the hierarchy. I use chorus cassettes with super record.
Pedals. Many prefer Shimano to look. I like speedplay. 
I use gp4season on my gravel Zondas. Good racing tire that can take a beating, but if you don't need the extra carcass protection get gp4000s. It rolls better.


----------



## rpdugan

kbwh said:


> The Ksyrium elite is not a very different wheel from the r5, but consider the r3 too.
> I use celeste tape with black seat and hoods. I'm not afraid to change tape every now and then.
> It's more important that your gearing is right than where it sits in the hierarchy. I use chorus cassettes with super record.
> Pedals. Many prefer Shimano to look. I like speedplay.
> I use gp4season on my gravel Zondas. Good racing tire that can take a beating, but if you don't need the extra carcass protection get gp4000s. It rolls better.


I have a little budget room if needed, but I am not looking to waste money. So, you are thinking that the Racing 5's and the Elites are probably a wash? If so, I am fine with the 5's. But you like the 3's better than the Elites for sure???


----------



## kbwh

Yeah. I'm a Campagnolo guy.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

rpdugan said:


> Hi,
> 
> First timer here.
> 
> I am moving up from an Imola to the Infinito Ultegra. Celeste of course!
> 
> I am a recreational rider...typically 4-5 times a week..maybe 100 miles a week on average... usually a 16-18 mph guy...
> 
> I don't race, but occasionally my buddies want to challenge each other on our rides...
> 
> Anyway, want to know some thoughts on my new bike...putting it together this week:
> 
> I need pedals...several have sugegsted the Ultegra 6700's...I have been using Keo sprints...but a wider pedal might be good for me. Is the carbon pedal version necessary for my needs?
> 
> Thinking of upgrading the wheels to the Kyserium Elites from the Racing 5's. Good decision?
> 
> Need some tire suggestions...I was using the Contential 4 seasons on the Imola
> 
> Odd that the bike does not come with the Ultegra cassette. Does that matter??? Should I switch that to the Ultegra cassette?
> 
> Not a fan of white bar tape..gets dirty..would black tape with the celeste hoods look good? I assume the stock handlebar is black??? I also think maybe the celeste tape would get dirty...no?
> 
> Would love any suggestions....


Hey, welcome to the Infinito-Bianchi club. :thumbsup:

I upgraded to Ambrosio Excellence rims (in black) with Record hubs and ceramic ballbearings. I just love my rims/hub combo.

I have been reading reviews of the Fulcrum R5 and they are actually a pretty decent set of wheels. I would not "upgrade" to the Elites; I would, however, take KBWH and look into the fulcrum R3. He races and he would know.

For tires I went from Michelin Pro3 (in Celeste) to Vittoria Corsa Evo CX320. I like how they ride and they are, in my experience, a lot tougher than the Michelins. 

Look at the pictures that I have posted of my Infinito. I have gone from white tape with celeste hoods to celeste tape and white hoods and now celeste tape with black hoods--that is my current "favorite" combination, but it is subject to change. Bar tape is fairly inexpensive, so changing it up is not a big deal (and I love wrapping bar tape) so don't be afraid to experiment until you find a color combo that you like.

I use Campy Record 11 speed on my Bianchi and Athena 11 speed on my vintage Bottecchia. To be honest, I cannot tell the difference between the Chrous cassette (that came with the Athena) or the Record cassette (that came with the Record group). Tthis is one area where companies can save you a few bucks and honestly, The difference is so neglible that it cannot justify the higher prices. 

Hope that you get many safe and happy hours on your new bike.


----------



## Tantivious Todd

I am a recreational rider...typically 4-5 times a week..maybe 100 miles a week on average... usually a 16-18 mph guy...
*Wow. Way to go!*

I need pedals...several have sugegsted the Ultegra 6700's...I have been using Keo sprints...but a wider pedal might be good for me. Is the carbon pedal version necessary for my needs?
*I also use Keo Sprints, which are a great value and decently light weight. I can't say that I've had personal experience with the Ultegra pedals, but my trusty LBS guy said that they're essentially the same, if not a bit heavier, and easier to unclip from. Again, his words, not mine, so that take that at face value. Based on what I've read, I'd really like to try the Time iClic 2 pedals. Time pedals have a unique way of engaging the cleat and seem to have a fanatical following and I keep wanting to discover for myself why ...*

Thinking of upgrading the wheels to the Kyserium Elites from the Racing 5's. Good decision?
*Based on some pricing that I found online, there are some great deals going on Ksyrium Elites right now. Mavic is a respected company (although some have griped about the aluminum-spoked models) that seem to have good quality bearings, etc. and anytime you can get a set of 1550g Mavics for between $300-$650, I say go for it. That's about the weight of my current wheelset and I couldn't believe the difference they've made in my rides over my previous Ksyrium Equipes. The Elites are light at the rim, too, where it really counts. The Fulcrum 5's are quite a bit heavier at 1760g per set. A couple months ago I composed a list of wheelsets that I was interested in with weight and internet pricing for each so that I could get a good feel for what was out there and what was a good value. I can send it over to you if interested.*

Need some tire suggestions...I was using the Contential 4 seasons on the Imola.
*The general consensus seems to say that the best racy tires on the market are the Michelin Pro 3 (now being replaced by the more durable Pro 4) and the Conti Grand Prix 4000S. They seem to be tops in rolling resistance, grip, decently low weight, etc. The Pro 3s get a slight demerit for not being a long lasting tire.*

Odd that the bike does not come with the Ultegra cassette. Does that matter??? Should I switch that to the Ultegra cassette?
*As KBWH has already stated, it is more important to get the proper gear range. I live in a very hilly area, so I went with a 28 tooth cogset.*

Not a fan of white bar tape..gets dirty..would black tape with the celeste hoods look good? I assume the stock handlebar is black??? I also think maybe the celeste tape would get dirty...no? 
*The other fellows have covered this topic well. My wife has white tape on her bike, and it does get dirty rather quickly. But, if you're the type that likes fussing over your bike, you probably won't mind cleaning it (I hear a toothbrush and your cleaner of choice works well) or outright changing the tape from time to time if you're the DIY guy or the easily bored type. What looks good is in the eye of the beholder, as they say, but the general rule of thumb is that the saddle and handlebar tape should match. Yes, the stock handlebar is black.*


----------



## rpdugan

So, I need to decide on the wheels tomorrow as my LBS will let me chose...I only have to pay the difference in the cost of the 5's vs what I select.

What about the Kyserium SL vs the Racing 3's.

I am sure I am over thinking all this...


----------



## Topshoe

I replaced my 3 s with 5's and am totally satisfied on every respect. Best money I've spent on upgrades.

I have Michelin Pro Race 4 tires. Another outstanding experience. Highly recommended, although I shredded the front tire yesterday going over jaged rmetal road debris yesterday. The grip is fantastic.


----------



## rpdugan

Topshoe said:


> I replaced my 3 s with 5's and am totally satisfied on every respect. Best money I've spent on upgrades.
> 
> I have Michelin Pro Race 4 tires. Another outstanding experience. Highly recommended, although I shredded the front tire yesterday going over jaged rmetal road debris yesterday. The grip is fantastic.


You mean replaced the 5's with 3's, right?

So! you guys seem to like the fulcrum's vs the mavic's....


----------



## Topshoe

Sorry. That's what I meant. I certainly prefer the Fulcrum/Campagnolo.


----------



## Gcruz

*I also bought from Veloro*

Love your upgrades and I hope to take a similar path... 
I started off with 105 components.


----------



## rpdugan

Here is what I went with:

Infinito Ultegra
Ultegra carbon pedals
Ultegra cassette
Ksyrium Elites
4000S tires
Black tape, celeste hoods

Picking up tomorrow for a nice 30 mile ride.. I am excited..

It was a little bittersweet selling the Imola yesterday....


----------



## Tantivious Todd

That sounds freakin' awesome! Congratulations and welcome to the enlightened Infinito family! 

Also, pics or it didn't happen ...


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Also, similar to your experience, it was a bittersweet moment for me to get rid of my Look, but now that I have a few miles on the Infinito, there are absolutely no regrets.


----------



## rpdugan

Tantivious Todd said:


> That sounds freakin' awesome! Congratulations and welcome to the enlightened Infinito family!
> 
> Also, pics or it didn't happen ...


The site will not let me upload my pictures!


----------



## Topshoe

You will see a tremendous difference from the 105, especially the brakes.


----------



## rpdugan

I have been using a 12-25 cassette. My LBS put a Ultegra cassette on it, but he gave me an 11-28. I am not sure if I will like that or not. Any thoughts???


----------



## rpdugan

bottecchia_eja said:


> Celeste is the way to go with a Bianchi...others please feel free to disagree.


My LBS is one of, if not the largest, Bianchi dealer in the country. I asked him today about Bianchi. He says he sells about half celeste, half not... That surprised me that there are so many non-celeste's sold...


----------



## rpdugan

Topshoe said:


> You will see a tremendous difference from the 105, especially the brakes.


Meant for me, or another poster?


----------



## rpdugan

Generally, I never buy any extended warranties...they are a rip off. That being said, does anyone buy the Mavic wheel protection program? I wonder if that's a smart buy???


----------



## rpdugan

Topshoe said:


> The 11/28 is the right choice, especially if you're not an experienced climber.


Good. I am sure I will like it..

I am actually a pretty good climber. Lots of hills around nashville. That being said...I rarely use my small ring in the front...just push the higher gears harder...

this was a good ride today


http://soc.li/2FnPtrI


----------



## Topshoe

The 11/28 is the right choice, especially if you're not an experienced climber.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

rpdugan said:


> The site will not let me upload my pictures!



If you go to the FAQ section there are instructions on how to upload pics. Is your post count high enough now?

Keep trying ee all want to see pics. A new bike is like a new baby in the family, except for the crying, diaper changes and 2:00 a.m. Feedings!


----------



## Topshoe

*Handlebar*



kbwh said:


> Yeah. I'm a Campagnolo guy.


Kbwh, what handlebar are u using on your Infinito?


----------



## Kodi Crescent

See my responses after the >> below.



rpdugan said:


> Hi,
> 
> First timer here.
> 
> I am moving up from an Imola to the Infinito Ultegra. Celeste of course!
> 
> I am a recreational rider...typically 4-5 times a week..maybe 100 miles a week on average... usually a 16-18 mph guy...
> 
> I don't race, but occasionally my buddies want to challenge each other on our rides...
> 
> Anyway, want to know some thoughts on my new bike...putting it together this week:
> 
> I need pedals...several have sugegsted the Ultegra 6700's...I have been using Keo sprints...but a wider pedal might be good for me. Is the carbon pedal version necessary for my needs?
> 
> >> I have Ultegra pedals, and I like them very much! I've tried Keo's, Speedplays, and finally the Ultegras.
> 
> Thinking of upgrading the wheels to the Kyserium Elites from the Racing 5's. Good decision?
> 
> Need some tire suggestions...I was using the Contential 4 seasons on the Imola
> 
> >> I'm using 25mm Continental Gatorskins. I like them.
> 
> Odd that the bike does not come with the Ultegra cassette. Does that matter??? Should I switch that to the Ultegra cassette?
> 
> >> The difference between the 105 and Ultegra cassette is an aluminum lock ring (I think). There may not enough of a difference to make a difference. I kept the 105 cassette.
> 
> Not a fan of white bar tape..gets dirty..would black tape with the celeste hoods look good? I assume the stock handlebar is black??? I also think maybe the celeste tape would get dirty...no?
> 
> >> Looks great! I have it! Change to the black stuff. You won't be sorry.
> 
> Would love any suggestions....


----------



## Kodi Crescent

Topshoe said:


> Kbwh, what handlebar are u using on your Infinito?


I'm not KBWH, but I'll tell you what I have on mine. I have an FSA K-wing compact carbon. It's nice and comfortable.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> Kbwh, what handlebar are u using on your Infinito?



I am not KB, though I try to play a similar character out on the road. 

I use Deda Presa carbon handlebar mated to a Deda ZeroNero stem.


----------



## Topshoe

Thanks Bottecchia

I think it's time to upgrade from the stock FSA Pro wing Compact. It's good enough but not as comfortable as I'd like on longer rides.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> Thanks Bottecchia
> 
> I think it's time to upgrade from the stock FSA Pro wing Compact. It's good enough but not as comfortable as I'd like on longer rides.


I know what you mean about the FSA handlebar.

I like DEDA, they make a full line of great handlebars. Have you looked at the DEDA 35?

Maybe KB can chime me with a suggestion or two.

Ride safely!


----------



## kbwh

That FSA compact bend is one of the best short and shallow drops out there. 
The Deda RHM shape that bottechia and I use (mine's the aluminium Zero100 model) is roomier in comparison. No flare, deeper drop, more reach. 
There is of course a large heap of alternatives out there, but before we start throwing names a side shot of your setup and a description of your long ride discomfort would be helpful.


----------



## kylemalco

I've clocked a few miles up on my new bike now it's Athena with ksyrium sr rims loving it now, only issue I have is the stock aliante seat the high nose is a bit painful anyone else get this/ suggest a seat with a lower nose


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kylemalco said:


> I've clocked a few miles up on my new bike now it's Athena with ksyrium sr rims loving it now, only issue I have is the stock aliante seat the high nose is a bit painful anyone else get this/ suggest a seat with a lower nose


I like the Selle Italia saddles, I have used both the SLR and the ProLink with great results.

Of course, YMMV

Good luck!


----------



## Kodi Crescent

Change the saddle tilt?


----------



## inc0gnegr0z

wow all these stories are friggin awesome. I hope to get my cycling to that level man!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

inc0gnegr0z said:


> wow all these stories are friggin awesome. I hope to get my cycling to that level man!


You will...just give it some time.


----------



## kylemalco

Kodi Crescent said:


> Change the saddle tilt?


its the standard fsa seatpost/ fizik aliante saddle there doesnt seem to be any tilt possible?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kylemalco said:


> its the standard fsa seatpost/ fizik aliante saddle there doesnt seem to be any tilt possible?


The FSA seatpost and Fizik saddle combo that was standard equipment in my Infinito was fully adjustable.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

kylemalco said:


> its the standard fsa seatpost/ fizik aliante saddle there doesnt seem to be any tilt possible?


You will need to loosen the seatpost bolts under the seat. Don't take the seat off, just loosen the bolts.

Then lift up on that assembly that attaches to the post and adjust it to get close to the tilt desired. If you're lucky, it will work. If your FSA seatpost is like mine, you have to get it real close, and then hope that as you tighten the bolts the tilt doesn't change.

Or you could get really lucky and have a post with front and rear seat attachment bolts. You can then loosen the rear one and tighten the front one and the seat should tilt down.


----------



## Topshoe

The discomfort is mostly from the hoods. I regularly move my hands from drops to back of the hoods, but when I'm on the back of the hoods for any length of time I get quite a bit of discomfort at the top of my wrists. I'm wondering if it's the position of the brake levers on the handlebars.


----------



## Topshoe

When did u get the Colnago? Pics?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

*Pictures of my new Colnago C59 in the PR99 color scheme...*



Topshoe said:


> When did u get the Colnago? Pics?


Funny you should ask... 

Picked up the bike last Saturday, in time to go ride it on Father's Day. 










Sean, the mechanic, working on the build.










Keith (owner) taking pictures of the final stages of the build. Sean (mechanic) putting on the finishing touches.










The C59 going to her new home.























































Made in Italy!










The Maestro’s signature!


----------



## Lhorn

Nice bike and nice car.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Lhorn said:


> Nice bike and nice car.


Thanks....both the car and the bike are my "mid-life" crisis.


----------



## Topshoe

Beautiful bike. Went with Record again? Very nice! 

Has an '06 CLK 500 CONV but recently sold it to get an A4 Avant S Line. Easier to carry the bike......................

Well done!!!!!!!!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> Beautiful bike. Went with Record again? Very nice!
> 
> Has an '06 CLK 500 CONV but recently sold it to get an A4 Avant S Line. Easier to carry the bike......................
> 
> Well done!!!!!!!!


Thanks Top. I had looked at the Audis as well. Eventually bought the cabrio because I like to go topless. 

Went full Record. Couldn't justify the add'l expense of SR.

The bike rides nice...I am in love.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

Wow! Life must be treating you well!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Kodi Crescent said:


> Wow! Life must be treating you well!


Hi Kodi...thanks. Either life is good OR I am way over my head. 

But seriously, life is good and not in material things. I have a great family, if tomorrow I lost everything, I would still have my family.


----------



## kbwh

bottecchia_eja said:


> Went full Record. Couldn't justify the add'l expense of SR.


Your midlife crisis must be of the milder variety.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

kbwh said:


> Your midlife crisis must be of the milder variety.



Well, I did want a red Ferrari, but couldn't swing the monthly payment. :cryin:


----------



## Topshoe

I had a red 91 Ferrari Mondial Cabriolet. Sold it in 2003 and replaced it with a Mini Cooper S. still have it, it is a sweet ride. Wife drives a FIAT 500 Conv, so it's "almost" the same.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> I had a red 91 Ferrari Mondial Cabriolet. Sold it in 2003 and replaced it with a Mini Cooper S. still have it, it is a sweet ride. Wife drives a FIAT 500 Conv, so it's "almost" the same.


That's the Ferrari I want...want...want...


----------



## qatarbhoy

bottecchia_eja said:


> But seriously, life is good and not *just* in material things. I have a great family, if tomorrow I lost everything, I would still have my family.


FIFY.

But seriously, nice one Bottechia! Congrats on all counts. :thumbsup:


----------



## bottecchia_eja

qatarbhoy said:


> FIFY.
> 
> But seriously, nice one Bottechia! Congrats on all counts. :thumbsup:


Thank an...i appreciate all the comments.


----------



## rpdugan

I am trying to upload picture of my new ride...but it says a "security token" is missing. Any idea what the heck that means and how I can post my pics?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

rpdugan said:


> I am trying to upload picture of my new ride...but it says a "security token" is missing. Any idea what the heck that means and how I can post my pics?


I am not really sure, it may have something to do with your computer's security settings. You can go and check the FAQs or contact the mods here. Good luck, we all want to see your new ride!


----------



## rpdugan

No response from the mods after more than 2 weeks

Maybe someone can pm me their email address..I can email them...and that person can post them for me???


----------



## bottecchia_eja

rpdugan said:


> No response from the mods after more than 2 weeks
> 
> Maybe someone can pm me their email address..I can email them...and that person can post them for me???


Bob, I sent you a PM.


----------



## rpdugan

Even tried posting these pics from a different computer...still getting the "security token" message...


----------



## Adey

great bikes fellas!!
mmmmm the Infinito gotto get me one - beautifl bikes


----------



## rpdugan

I still can't post my pictures. Can someone post them for me? I can email them to you if you provide and email address?


----------



## rpdugan

rpdugan said:


> No response from the mods after more than 2 weeks
> 
> Maybe someone can pm me their email address..I can email them...and that person can post them for me???


Do mods ever respobd on this forum? I have tried to contact them 3 times


----------



## Coolhand

You probably need to re-size them. Likely they are too big.


----------



## Topshoe

RP. Here you go. Bike looks great!!!!!

Everyone, I prsent "rpdugan's" 2012 Infinito!!!!:
:thumbsup:


----------



## rpdugan

Topshoe said:


> RP. Here you go. Bike looks great!!!!!
> 
> Everyone, I prsent "rpdugan's" 2012 Infinito!!!!:
> :thumbsup:


Thanks much for posting them!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> RP. Here you go. Bike looks great!!!!!
> 
> Everyone, I prsent "rpdugan's" 2012 Infinito!!!!:
> :thumbsup:


RP, your bike looks great! Bellissima.

When did you take up bike-lacrosse? ):


----------



## Jeza64

finished mine at Christmas. I know it's not Celeste but couldn't resist the tricolore..


----------



## Jeza64

very nice.


----------



## Topshoe

That my friend, is a stunningly beautiful bike.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Jeza64 said:


> finished mine at Christmas. I know it's not Celeste but couldn't resist the tricolore..


Santa Madonna de Ghisallo! That is a seriously and wickedly pretty Italiana!

Viva Italia!


----------



## Jeza64

thx.have just change the bars from fsa k-light nanos to 3t ergonova team.think they're a bit stiffer.plus white bar tape as persuaded by the guys on weight weenies.not sure if i prefer. will post a pik at some point.


----------



## Topshoe

Funny, I was just thinking white bar tape would really put it over the top. I have the FiZik white bar tape and it's very grippy and surprisingly easy to keep clean.


----------



## AythanNyah09

Nice. Ill be getting one very soon. Any recommendations on first time upgrades? infinito ultegra.


----------



## Jeza64

as usual it'll be the wheels.obviously depends on your budget.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Jeza64 said:


> as usual it'll be the wheels.obviously depends on your budget.


Yes, wheels and tires are the "usual" first upgrade. If the standard saddle is not as comfy as you would like, that's another area to upgrade. 

But first ride your bike a LOT so you get to know her better, then decide what areas need improvement.

Bonne chance!


----------



## Kodi Crescent

The tri-colore makes me celeste green with envy. Very nice. Do you know if that frame was available in the U.S.?


----------



## Jeza64

Not sure as I'm in the UK.uk know it was a limited edition.


----------



## Topshoe

*More upgrades*

Took the bike in today. Replacing the stock FSA handlebar with Deda Presa carbon handlebar (black bar with white tape) and also replacing the stem with Deda Zero Nero (white w/black) and stock seat post with Deda Zero 100 carbon seat post. Also replacing FSA headset with Campagnolo Record carbon headset. Will get noticeable weight savings but must admit this is mostly because of the. Look and feel of the Deda parts as opposed to the stock FSA build. Will post pics after I pick the bike up on Thursday.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> Took the bike in today. Replacing the stock FSA handlebar with Deda Presa carbon handlebar (black bar with white tape) and also replacing the stem with Deda Zero Nero (white w/black) and stock seat post with Deda Zero 100 carbon seat post. Also replacing FSA headset with Campagnolo Record carbon headset. Will get noticeable weight savings but must admit this is mostly because of the. Look and feel of the Deda parts as opposed to the stock FSA build. Will post pics after I pick the bike up on Thursday.


Dang it Topshoe...you are channeling me. Except for the white handlebar tape, we have an identical cockpit, down to the Campy Record headset. (Also the same seatpost).

You will love the Deda carbon components. 

Congrats man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Topshoe

Dude,

The attraction to all things Italian is all encompassing. I do think, however, that are bars don't match. I thought you had white bars, I have black ones. That being said, is there really any other choice than Campy and Deda when it comes to components? I do have Shimano pedals, however.


----------



## Topshoe

Holy crap. I just saw your pics. Your bars are black as well. You know what they sat about imitation.............

Seriously, though, just wanted to improve the overall look and feel of the bike. Still have the stock saddle, though and my cables are black. Not exactly the same, but damn close. Great minds think alike, as they say. Also looking at Fulcrum Racing Speed carbon clinchers.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> Dude,
> 
> The attraction to all things Italian is all encompassing. I do think, however, that are bars don't match. I thought you had white bars, I have black ones. That being said, is there really any other choice than Campy and Deda when it comes to components? I do have Shimano pedals, however.


Top, I have the black Deda Presa handlebar on the Bianchi and the Deda Presa white handlebar on the Colnago.

I recently changed to a black saddle and black tape on the Infinito.

You are right, the attraction for all things Italian is to hard to resist. :thumbsup:

I do have French (Look) pedals though. Mon dieu! Sacre bleu! 

We want to see pics of your bike when you get it back from the shop.


----------



## southcyclist

I love the Infinito and the upgrades. I also have an Infinito 2012 and was wondering where you got the Miche seatpost collar/clamp??? I can only find it unbranded and in the wrong size.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

southcyclist said:


> I love the Infinito and the upgrades. I also have an Infinito 2012 and was wondering where you got the Miche seatpost collar/clamp??? I can only find it unbranded and in the wrong size.


The upgrades really make a difference.

My LBS got it for me. I think that the Sempre framescome with it standard.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> Holy crap. I just saw your pics. Your bars are black as well. You know what they sat about imitation.............
> 
> Seriously, though, just wanted to improve the overall look and feel of the bike. Still have the stock saddle, though and my cables are black. Not exactly the same, but damn close. Great minds think alike, as they say. Also looking at Fulcrum Racing Speed carbon clinchers.


Indeed great minds think alike. :thumbsup:

May I suggest you look into Campy Eurus wheels. I have them on the Colnago and they are great wheels!


----------



## southcyclist

May I ask who your LBS is? I might want to check to see if they can get me one as well.


----------



## Jeza64

Out of interest.has anyone had any issues with a wobbling/oscillating front end?I had serious probs in very windy conditions up Mont ventoux.it's not speed wobble as it started at about 10 mph.my lbs recons the head tubes aren't stuff enough on the infinito!!!!


----------



## Topshoe

actually trying to decide between Campy Shamal and Fulcrum Racing Zero and Zipp 303 and Fulcrum Racing Speed. Stem is on back order. Should be in next week.


----------



## Topshoe

*new pics*

First pics. Stem is on back order.



bottecchia_eja said:


> Top, I have the black Deda Presa handlebar on the Bianchi and the Deda Presa white handlebar on the Colnago.
> 
> I recently changed to a black saddle and black tape on the Infinito.
> 
> You are right, the attraction for all things Italian is to hard to resist. :thumbsup:
> 
> I do have French (Look) pedals though. Mon dieu! Sacre bleu!
> 
> We want to see pics of your bike when you get it back from the shop.


----------



## Topshoe

trying again.


----------



## Topshoe

one more time
View attachment 263919


----------



## Topshoe

Thanks. And yes I am very fortunate. Just being able to ride is enough, but the Infinito makes it that much better.


----------



## Topshoe

a couple more shots. Stem should be in next week


----------



## triumph.1

Well since I broke a seat stay on my colnago yesterday, I ordered a 2012 infinito frame set in Celeste, naturally, should match my two vintage Bianchi's nicely. Get the frame set Wednesday and will build it up by the weekend, can't wait!


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> a couple more shots. Stem should be in next week


You got a Fiat 500? Sweet! 

You know, they have one in an almost Celeste green color. 

One suggestion, if I may? I've been told that clampling a CF bike by the top tube is not a good idea. I have the same ParkTool stand that you have and I always clamp mine (very carefully) by the seatpost.

Others may have a different opinion.

Nice bike!!!


----------



## Topshoe

The Fiat is my wife's car. It is quite choice. The red convertible top and red leather interior really make the little car stand out. Yeah, I rarely if ever clamp on the top tube, it was more or less hanging from the clamp. I needed to get to a seat clamp I couldn't reach and this appeared to be the best way to get to it. Thanks for the tip, though. I hadn't heard that, but makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Topshoe

Sorry about the Colnago, but please post pics of the Infinito once built.


----------



## SolarChris

Unless it is because the top tube is curved or the wall thickness is different, you’d not expect much difference between clamping points. Does this depend if any tightening is expected on particular components or in a particular direction ?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

SolarChris said:


> Unless it is because the top tube is curved or the wall thickness is different, you&#146;d not expect much difference between clamping points. Does this depend if any tightening is expected on particular components or in a particular direction ?


I was told by two bike mechanics not to clamp a CF bike by the top tube.

I now clamp them by the seatpost.

I don't know the reason for the advice, maybe an old wife's tale.


----------



## qatarbhoy

I also heard that you should clamp by the seatpost, preferably an alu one.

Top tubes are amazingly thin.


----------



## Jason rides

prspect06 said:


> My '11 Infinito says "Hi"


This is one of the most beautiful bikes I have ever seen. I want wine too.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Jason rides said:


> This is one of the most beautiful bikes I have ever seen. I want wine too.


I really like the carbon-black head tube. It really sets off the headbadge.


----------



## BianchiOrlando

I'm not sure I can ride such a pretty bike. I would have to buy a beater bike just to keep that one clean.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

BianchiOrlando said:


> I'm not sure I can ride such a pretty bike. I would have to buy a beater bike just to keep that one clean.


If you had a real pretty GF would you go out with a "beater" girl...just saying!


----------



## Kodi Crescent

bottecchia_eja said:


> If you had a real pretty GF would you go out with a "beater" girl...just saying!


I may if the pretty one weren't taking care of my "needs".


----------



## Topshoe

I live in Willow Glen as well. The minor stuff I get done at Mikes Bikes on Lincoln. For the Campy stuff, Ingo to Redwood City, mainly because I bought the bike there and I completely trust them.


----------



## triumph.1

Anyone know where I can get a pair of the white elite cages fast? In building my infinito last week I had to put my Colnago cages on it for an event. Just does seem quite right.


----------



## Topshoe

Got the stemthe ohr day. She is now complete.............................for now.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> Got the stemthe ohr day. She is now complete.............................for now.


Top, you are gonna love that stem/handlebar combination....I know I love it in my Bianchi.


----------



## Kodi Crescent

I just put an Easton EC 90 carbon stem and seatpost on mine. Makes a difference in vibration control.


----------



## SolarChris

Could you please advise make/model of the red coloured bar ends ?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

SolarChris said:


> Could you please advise make/model of the red coloured bar ends ?


Solar, who was your question addressed to?


----------



## SolarChris

It was addressed to yourself as I beleive it was your photo Mr.Bottecchia !

It was the ones in this photo I was hoping to buy myself.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

SolarChris said:


> It was addressed to yourself as I beleive it was your photo Mr.Bottecchia !
> 
> It was the ones in this photo I was hoping to buy myself.


I got those from a company called Purely Custom.

www.purelycustom.com

Good luck!


----------



## freeheeler1690

That's a beautiful looking bike


----------



## SolarChris

Thank-you. I’ve mailed them and hope they can post to UK from Idaho !


----------



## Topshoe

*Record EPS upgrade*

So I was looking into upgrading my Chorus 11 group to the Record EPS. cost of the kit is around $2500.00 so not that painful. That being said, it appears the Infinito can not accomodate the electronic group unless 1) additional holes are drilled or 2) cables are run externally. Has anyone heard of or have pictures of an Infinito being upgraded to an EPS with external cables? I was under the impression any frame with internally run cables could handle an EPS upgrade. Guess I was wrong on that.

:mad2:


----------



## Tspeters

Topshoe said:


> So I was looking into upgrading my Chorus 11 group to the Record EPS. cost of the kit is around $2500.00 so not that painful. That being said, it appears the Infinito can not accomodate the electronic group unless 1) additional holes are drilled or 2) cables are run externally. Has anyone heard of or have pictures of an Infinito being upgraded to an EPS with external cables? I was under the impression any frame with internally run cables could handle an EPS upgrade. Guess I was wrong on that.
> 
> :mad2:


Saw this thread awhile ago. So I don't think the frame is ready as-is. 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bianchi/2012-infinito-105-frame-di2-ready-290547.html

The 2013 Infinto is offered in Athena EPS. Maybe your Bianchi LBS can get you some info on a conversion. Infinito Athena EPS | Bianchi USA

Tom


----------



## b4ssy

The 2013 model with athena EPS is available in black, silver and white with the frame drilled specifically for the EPS system.

I have ordered the bike in celeste which means that the frame will come with non EPS specific drilling. Some of the cables will need to be run externally.

I will be picking the bike up next week so will post some pics


----------



## Topshoe

A couple more pics. First is the Pelican Inn in Stinson Beach (Marin County). Half way through a sixty mile 5500 ft ride in late December. Next two are my new saddle that I bought while on the ride at a bike shop on Mill Valley called Above Category. It's a one off specially ordered for a bike they were building. Buyer didn't pick it up so I took advantage of the opportunity. Fizik Arione carbon rail.
View attachment 273855
View attachment 273856
View attachment 273857


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> A couple more pics. First is the Pelican Inn in Stinson Beach (Marin County). Half way through a sixty mile 5500 ft ride in late December. Next two are my new saddle that I bought while on the ride at a bike shop on Mill Valley called Above Category. It's a one off specially ordered for a bike they were building. Buyer didn't pick it up so I took advantage of the opportunity. Fizik Arione carbon rail.
> View attachment 273855
> View attachment 273856
> View attachment 273857


Bellissima...well done!


----------



## Topshoe

Celsete bar tape!!!!!
View attachment 274513


----------



## Topshoe

Another view
View attachment 274526


----------



## Tantivious Todd

Nice! Looks more true to color than the celeste bar hoods.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> Another view
> View attachment 274526


Your bike looks beautiful....I don't know why I like it so much...WAIT :idea: I know why... it looks almost identical to my Infinito, including the handlebar and stem (did you also go with a Deda seatpost?). I had celeste handlebar tape on mine for a while, but it would get too dirty so I went to black Deda handlebar tape and black hoods (I couldn't find hoods in the right shade of Celeste).

Thanks for sharing...btw, nice kitchen too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Topshoe

Hey Bot,

Did go with the Deda seat post as well. When I picked up the custom Arione saddle, the white tape just looked a little out of place. Have to say, I'm diggin' the Celeste tape. 

Next on the agenda is a set of Enve Smart 3.4 clinchers with Chris King R45 red anodized hubs.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

The Celeste tape looks great, especiallt with the Fizik saddle. 

The ENVE wheels and CK hubs will be a major improvement. The Fulcrum 5 wheels are good, but not close to the ENVE.

I like my Campy Eurus wheels, but CK hubs are drool-worthy. 

Very nice ride!

Enjoy it and ride safely!


----------



## Topshoe

I'm currently riding on R3's which are about as good as you can get for the money. just looking for a different type of experience for the srpiung and summer months. 

The Arione sadle has a nice celeste stripe down the middle, which just kind of ties everything together.


----------



## Topshoe

Picked up the Enve Smart 3.4 's on Thursday
View attachment 278517
View attachment 278518
. Gebhard at Veloro in Redwood City, CA is a MASTER wheel builder.


----------



## freeheeler1690

Very nice


----------



## Topshoe

Thanks. For what it's worth, here are a couple more pics. The tubular tires are truly astonishing. The comfort is hard to describe; between the carbon rim and the tubular tire, it's like riding on a cloud.
View attachment 278525
View attachment 278526


----------



## jpdigital

Topshoe said:


> View attachment 278525
> View attachment 278526


The Campagnolo Record bottle cages are nice touch too.


----------



## kbwh

Beautiful wheels, but are those tubs Tufos?


----------



## Topshoe

They are indeed, Tufo. S3 Lite 21mm. Didn't want to deal with the hassle of glue.


----------



## Jeza64

Beautiful bike.


----------



## kbwh

Topshoe said:


> They are indeed, Tufo. S3 Lite 21mm. Didn't want to deal with the hassle of glue.


They ride like a traning clincher. You should have treated yourself with a set of properly glued Veloflexes. Those wheels deserve it. 
Not too late, though.


----------



## Topshoe

You are more than likely correct, however, I will say I am quite impressed with the Tufo at this point. So much nicer ride and handling than my conti clinchers.

I was a little apprehensive about gluing which is why I chose the Tofu's to start. Next set will likely be Veloflex.


----------



## kbwh

Gluing takes practice (repeat to become fast), but if you follow the procedure as outlined by Park Tools it's not very difficult. Veloflexes are easy to work with too.

Next time.  The Tufo will be a nice light spare.


----------



## ipaul

Hey Topshoe, noticed you switched to speedplays. How ya getting on with the switch?
White looks good, but ya know the Celeste colored version really do look sweet. Just saying.:wink5: Very nice build.


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Topshoe said:


> Thanks. For what it's worth, here are a couple more pics. The tubular tires are truly astonishing. The comfort is hard to describe; between the carbon rim and the tubular tire, it's like riding on a cloud.
> View attachment 278525
> View attachment 278526


Topshoe, your bike is beautiful...but then again we have very similar looking Infinitos. You know that whole thing about great minds.

I am running Campy Eurus wheels on my Infinito with Veloflex tires and latex inner tubes. Very cushy, responsive combo of wheels-tires-inner tubes. 

Looking at your bike I am tempted to going back to Celeste handlebar tape.


----------



## Jeza64

I've just replaced my xentis squads with shamals.got Michelin 4 on, are the vehicles a better ride?
View attachment 279129


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Jeza64 said:


> I've just replaced my xentis squads with shamals.got Michelin 4 on, are the vehicles a better ride?
> View attachment 279129



WOW...nice!


----------



## Jeza64

sorry about the typo i meant,are the veloflex a better choice?


----------



## bottecchia_eja

Jeza64 said:


> sorry about the typo i meant,are the veloflex a better choice?


I like the Veloflex a LOT. I went from Michelin, to Vittorias and finally to Veloflex. The Velos are 320 tpi which makes them extremely comfortable and very responsive. The Velos feel like an expensive set of Italian loafers. Depending on the roads you ride on, I would recommend the Velos. 

One caveat. On my Bottecchia, which is made from Colimbus SLX tubing, I use Vittoria Open Corsa Evo Cx tires. On a steel frame the Vittorias feel better. I don't know why this is, it just is.

BTW, I really like the color combo on your bike.


----------



## Topshoe

They are Speedplay. Took a few rides to get used to, but they are definitely a major upgrade. The dual entry is just seamless. 

The green color is not really Celeste, it's more a Liquigas.


----------



## jpdigital

Jeza64 said:


> sorry about the typo i meant,are the veloflex a better choice?



I've been on various Veloflex tires for the last 2 years. After having put some miles on a set of Micheling Pro Optimums, I decided to try out Michelin Pro4s. Actually, today was my first ride on the Pro4s, and the ride wasn't as nice as I thought it might've been. Perhaps I got used to how supple the Veloflexs rode. To be fair, the Veloflexs were run (for the most part) with latex tubes, and for my first ride on them, the Michelins had a bulky set of butyl tubes ( >130g), so the difference in tubes may have played a part; I'll probably get a better idea when I switch out the inner tubes.

If you ride roads with relatively little road debris, then I'd go with the a set of Veloflex tires. My main motivation for trying out the Michelins was the poor road surface and debris where I ride.


----------



## Topshoe

Thanks Bott. I couldn't be more satisfied. I've got close to 5k miles on the bike since I bought it 16 months ago and couldn't be happier. Next stop is a Pegoretti frame with Super Record EPS. That purchase will be a while off, but it's nice to have goals.


----------



## Topshoe

Long story, but Bianchi replaced my frame under warranty (bottom bracket was separating from the frame) and didn't have an Infinito in my size anywhere. I could either wait until the 2014's were available or take "shop credit" for the retail cost of the frame. I took that option and bought the frame you see below (2013 Cento Uno SR). It's a euro only version that Wilier agreed to ship to the states as a one off. Had my first ride yesterday, a much different overall experience than the Infinito....more race oriented than endurance. I miss my Infinito but feel like I just traded in my Maserati for a Ferrari!
View attachment 285182


----------



## Topshoe

View attachment 285183
View attachment 285184


----------



## bigjohnla

I love this bike.


----------

